# From Ttc buddies - bump buddies 2014 (2 blue bumps, 2 pink bump) all babies are here!



## moltal213

New !!! 
All four of us were ttc n now were all expecting yay !! :happydance: bump buddies !! 

OwlBump: Due 4 June 2014 :blue:
***Joshua born 11th June 2014 04:02am (7lbs 13oz) :hugs: ***

Moltal213: Due 21 July 2014 :pink:
****Shelly born 11 july 2014 11:02am (8lbs 4oz)****

DenseGiguere: Due 4 Aug 2014 :pink: ***Gracie born 25 july 2014 9:46 am (7lbs 15oz) **

MomWife: Due 24 August 2014. :blue: **Joshua born 17 Aug 2014 5pm (7lbs 12 oz) **

Welcome to ttc - bump da bump .. 
Buddies welcome share ur scans, how u feeling etc :) let's learn from each other !! 

Congrats ladies !!! We are getting our 2014 babies !!! :dance:


----------



## moltal213

From ttc - beautiful and pregnant 
4 ladies bump buddies 
2 blue bumps n 2 pink bumps :)


----------



## OwlBump

Hey! Still looking for a buddy?

I'm 21 my OH is 29 not exactly new to TTC We've been trying since January but i am about to start temp charting for the first time. Hoping it improves our chances!

I ordered a thermometer and some OPK online that should arrive tomorrow or Wednesday and i've spent all day reading "Charting your way to conception" haha, i'm looking forward to getting started and seeing some patterns hopefully, my cycles have been abit all over the place but they seen to me settling down :D

How are you getting on?


----------



## moltal213

Yep ... :) hard to find ones that stick around .. Nice to know that we a similar age this was my first cycle tempting too didn't really work out tho haha due to me bein lazy n I don't get my temps on the weekend n There's a million other things that affect it .. But I'm sure it will work for you :) also bought opks lol stressful lil things .. With my cycles honestly I don't know still think I need to wait this cycle n next to really work it out ... 

I'm from south africa where u from??.. N good luck with ttc ..


----------



## OwlBump

Wow that's cool, I'm from England :)

My OPK and thermometer just arrived so i'm looking forward to start charting my temps tomorrow ^^ I'm going to set an alarm to hopefully wake up every day and take my temperature haha but we'll see how that goes. 

:dust:


----------



## moltal213

Good luck .. :) I was nervous and the wakin up early on the weekend ... Haha !! 

I tested this mornin but ya got the bfn .. I thought was goin to show .. But I'd rather b e safe ..


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I would love to join also! I am 29 and this is my 1st time taking temps and charting. I am from Ohio. It is always nice to have someone to chat with about TTC. I was on BCP for almost 6 years. Good luck ladies!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## OwlBump

Hi MomWife welcome! It's always nice to have more people :D 

I started Temping today ^^ I was wondering how did you get your FF chart on your signature? 

Good luck to you both ! :D


----------



## MomWife

Hi OwlBump!

At the top of FF go to the sharing tab then click on get code. After that select the option where it says bbCode Code:(message boards) copy and paste the code and there you go! It took me a while to figure it out!! LOL! Good luck to you also. :happydance:


----------



## moltal213

Hi momwife :hi: welcome hehe yes I agree I was really becomin negative .. And tempting good luck I think I'm possibly gona stop it .. I'm not takin it at the same time and everythin ... Owl I can help you with it .. Get the code and i'll tell you to do it from their its quite complex well I found it complicated haha


----------



## OwlBump

Ahh! I found it Thanks :D I'm ok with putting in the codes and such i used to do media studies and game coding at college :3 I had no idea where to find it xD 

For some reason i didn't think to click the sharing tab.. i looked at everything else.

Just got home from a work out at the gym and a swim, so relaxed now ha


----------



## MomWife

You welcome! I like exercising, it makes me go to sleep at a decent time. I have noticed when I do not exercise I stay up very late, and eat snacks! LOL! I will be getting back on my treadmill tomorrow since I have not been walking/jogging for a week.


----------



## moltal213

Haha coding gosh I still can't believe I took IT as a subject java coding that's how I luckily found mine out haha but had to find that hidden sharing button ..

I love exercise I just don't have any friends to exercise with .. Makes me feel so happy inside ... :) I can't swim yet aw I'm so jealous I want to swim


----------



## OwlBump

Haha that darn share button was hiding i swear! The second i read that i was like :dohh:

I had abit of a break through yesterday at the pool :3 i can swim but not all that great i usually stay near the side just incase i freak out xD BUT! I stayed down the 2 meter end in the middle just swimming about and treading water, ha silly little thing but i think i'd be happier going swimming more now knowing i won't drown ! LOL


----------



## MomWife

I don't know how to swim either! I had a bad experience when I was a child. My mom signed me up for swimming lessons and the lady put me in the deep end and I just panicked! I thought I was going to drown!:cry: My husband wants to teach me but I am so scared. I think one day I will learn how to swim if I just stop being a big baby about it!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm TTC #2, but would still love to be buddies with you ladies :) We just started trying this month.


----------



## LexyAjMommy

Hello ladies!!! 7 dpo! 7 days until testing!!! This will be my third AF ( if the witch shows ) since Mirena removal.. 1st cycle REALLY trying :sex: and plotting my cycle. Not temping or using opk's as of yet! We are gonna try to do this... well the old fashioned hope we get it right way! <3


----------



## moltal213

N that share button haha !!! Embarassed haha :)

I can swim just to freezing cold to swim I was one of the lucky ones I cud live and die in water ... And I agree rather practice u don't want somethin bad to happen n especially with children around if you know what I mean .. :) 

Welcome den anyone is welcome .. Your son is so adorable !!! Good luck with ttc !!


----------



## OwlBump

Aww thats awful :( I never went swimming much as a kid as my mum didn't swim but one time i went down a waterslide and didnt know it dropped into a deep pool... i honestly though ti was going to drown. i've never been on one since! Maybe some day ha.

Hi DenyseGiguere! Welcome! The more the merrier after all :D Good luck with TTC #2 ! 

:dust:


----------



## OwlBump

Welcome to LexyAjMommy too! sorry i missed you the first time :D 

This is turning into a lovely little thread :3


----------



## moltal213

LexyAjMommy said:


> Hello ladies!!! 7 dpo! 7 days until testing!!! This will be my third AF ( if the witch shows ) since Mirena removal.. 1st cycle REALLY trying :sex: and plotting my cycle. Not temping or using opk's as of yet! We are gonna try to do this... well the old fashioned hope we get it right way! <3

Good luck!!! I hope the witch hides her face and u get your bfp I think I'm only goin to b testing 18th sep unless af shows .. Lol rather wait it out I think with being off bcp its gona take me a good six months lol and for the opks and tempin good for you !! Its way to much stress ..

Baby dust ******


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> N that share button haha !!! Embarassed haha :)
> 
> I can swim just to freezing cold to swim I was one of the lucky ones I cud live and die in water ... And I agree rather practice u don't want somethin bad to happen n especially with children around if you know what I mean .. :)
> 
> Welcome den anyone is welcome .. Your son is so adorable !!! Good luck with ttc !!

Thanks! Yes he is adorable, isn't he? :)


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> Thanks! Yes he is adorable, isn't he? :)

I was about to say the same, He's a right hansom little man :) Jealous! haha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes he is adorable, isn't he? :)
> 
> I was about to say the same, He's a right hansom little man :) Jealous! hahaClick to expand...

Thank you :) We were very blessed when we had him. The month before we got our BFP we had a false positive test. It was really depressing, and we actually decided to stop trying and then the month after we got our BFP!


----------



## moltal213

OwlBump said:


> Aww thats awful :( I never went swimming much as a kid as my mum didn't swim but one time i went down a waterslide and didnt know it dropped into a deep pool... i honestly though ti was going to drown. i've never been on one since! Maybe some day ha.
> 
> Hi DenyseGiguere! Welcome! The more the merrier after all :D Good luck with TTC #2 !
> 
> :dust:

I'm terrified of the sea tho ... I've been dunked rolled pulled by the current scary stuff it makes me stick to pools just a thought lol ... 

:happydance: thought I was really goin to be alone so happy that we can all make new bnb friends !! Sorry for edit fone died lol


----------



## OwlBump

haha Moltal.... I've never been in the sea past my knees! I like to think at least if i'm in a pool someone will notice if i get in trouble


----------



## moltal213

DenyseGiguere said:


> OwlBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes he is adorable, isn't he? :)
> 
> I was about to say the same, He's a right hansom little man :) Jealous! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) We were very blessed when we had him. The month before we got our BFP we had a false positive test. It was really depressing, and we actually decided to stop trying and then the month after we got our BFP!Click to expand...

I love stories like these makes me really think I give up way too easily lol I envyvyou n yes he's a adorable he's gona break a few girls hearts hehe or steal a few !!

Sorry again for edit fone keeps sendin n I'm not done ... 
Owl .. I have a family that love re sea so even I'm scared they all drag me in .. Out tend to drag me out too lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OwlBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes he is adorable, isn't he? :)
> 
> I was about to say the same, He's a right hansom little man :) Jealous! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) We were very blessed when we had him. The month before we got our BFP we had a false positive test. It was really depressing, and we actually decided to stop trying and then the month after we got our BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> I love stories like these makes me really think I give up way too easily lol I envyvyou n yes he's a adorable he's gona break a few girls hearts hehe or steal a few !!Click to expand...

Oh don't I know it! :)

The one thing I can honestly say is don't try so hard...it happens when it's meant to happy. But the first time I did everything from buying ovulation tests to keeping track of my cycle. In the end I think it was us not trying so hard that did the trick. This time around we are not trying so hard, we're just enjoying the process :)

Is anyone else almost about to ovulate? I'm pretty sure I am in a few days, and we've had :sex: for 3 days in a row :) lol


----------



## moltal213

Haha you lucky mommy ... !! 

Well I agree if its meant to happen .. It WILL happen n being positive if u believe in somethin it helps well according to the secret .. How do you know if you goin to o if u don't use any of the things??? I use all the things n honestly have no idea wat I'm doin ... 

Ps sorry for sellin errors .. Touch screens. R uh difficult lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Haha you lucky mommy ... !!
> 
> Well I agree if its meant to happen .. It WILL happen n being positive if u believe in somethin it helps well according to the secret .. How do you know if you goin to o if u don't use any of the things??? I use all the things n honestly have no idea wat I'm doin ...
> 
> Ps sorry for sellin errors .. Touch screens. R uh difficult lol

I can usually tell as I get a bit of cramping near ovulation, and I have a bit more CM (that is usually the best indicator for me). I did a lot of research before we started trying for our 1st lol :)


----------



## moltal213

Btw just want to say congratulations on your 6 year anniversary last month den !!! 

You lucky you understand your body I really just cnt understand it n I thought it wud be easy I think it becomes easier after a few months or I might b wrong lol its just painful !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Btw just want to say congratulations on your 6 year anniversary last month den !!!
> 
> You lucky you understand your body I really just cnt understand it n I thought it wud be easy I think it becomes easier after a few months or I might b wrong lol its just painful !!

Thank you :) It was after our anniversary we decided to try for #2. Originally after we had our son we wanted to wait until he was 2 before trying again. But we are just so excited to be parents again. And our son I think is ready for a sibling.

I know how frustrating it can be...trust me, in a few months I think you will know your body pretty well. I was just as frustrated. Completed normal :) I'd be happy to help if I can with any questions. I'm no expert, but I have been in your shoes before :)


----------



## LexyAjMommy

Thank you Owl and Motal! Fx'd!!! :dust:


----------



## moltal213

Den ... Thanks so much its good to know that I have comfort lol I'm quite uh nerotic lol yehaaa lol !! 

So..... A question lol sorry ... After ovulation you r meant to get a dry spell rigght??? Well I haven't lol so ??? Its just crazy creamy identicatal to hand cream I'm already on CD22?? So this can't b leadin to o. ?? I seriously thought I had implantation cramps yesterday or do you ladies not know??? 

How's every1 else ..


----------



## MomWife

I am ok. My nose is stuffy and runny at the same time. I do not like this weather at all. Some days it's hot, while other days it's around 60 degrees raining, and windy. 

If I did not take my temps I would not know when I O. Some women know when they have implantation cramps while other do not experience it at all. My sister knew she was pregnant a few years ago since she was experiencing cramps and AF was done in 3 days. Good luck ladies with this cycle!:flower::hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Den ... Thanks so much its good to know that I have comfort lol I'm quite uh nerotic lol yehaaa lol !!
> 
> So..... A question lol sorry ... After ovulation you r meant to get a dry spell rigght??? Well I haven't lol so ??? Its just crazy creamy identicatal to hand cream I'm already on CD22?? So this can't b leadin to o. ?? I seriously thought I had implantation cramps yesterday or do you ladies not know???
> 
> How's every1 else ..

I usually have heavy CM during ovulation and a few days after. As far as I know it's completely normal. I also tend to have cramps during and after ovulation too.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Just noticed a bit of spotting and increased CM...I must be ovulating today!


----------



## moltal213

Momwife mayb u already pregnant a stuffy nose is a sign ... I want it to b warm here its spring but gosh its cold in the mornin n I love rain !! You so lucky .. N u lucky with ur temps mine lookes like a heart beat down up down up ... No constant temp .. N with cramps I always get cramps I'm sure its to do with a bad diet .. So unfortunately my cvx is my only way :sick: lol 

Den ...you so lucky you just know still makes me jealous .. Haha n let's hope you get ur bfp wud b nice to get a bfp in this thread !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Momwife mayb u already pregnant a stuffy nose is a sign ... I want it to b warm here its spring but gosh its cold in the mornin n I love rain !! You so lucky .. N u lucky with ur temps mine lookes like a heart beat down up down up ... No constant temp .. N with cramps I always get cramps I'm sure its to do with a bad diet .. So unfortunately my cvx is my only way :sick: lol
> 
> Den ...you so lucky you just know still makes me jealous .. Haha n let's hope you get ur bfp wud b nice to get a bfp in this thread !!

LOL, I'm not expecting a BFP on our first cycle...but boy what a nice surprise that would be!


----------



## MomWife

Moltal,

That would be nice if I was pregnant!:winkwink: I will find out what is going on with me on Monday for my Dr. appt. I still can not get over that my cycle was for only 2 days. Before AF started it was light pink spotting for 2 days and then AF was sort of heavy for 2 days and then the 3rd day was light pink spotting. 

When it gets winter, this weather really sucks! It is sooooo horrible in the winter time.:growlmad: I wish it can always stay warm and I never have to drive in the snow. (which DH drives in the winter:haha:)


----------



## moltal213

Momwife - have you tested? I hope your doc apt goes well I'm sure you nervous .. Doctors are scary haha .. Its amazin how ttc just changes everythin we were fine before now its crazy .. 

N out winters are boiling .. Considering it never snows and never get below 10.. Celcuis not fereheit lol .. That's the main reason I looove it here !! I've never driven in snow but my bf has .. Quite scary especially cos our cars aren't designed for it .. 

Den .. You never know ... :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I've been having ovulating symptoms since yesterday....had some cramping this morning and feeling a bit of pressure under my stomach. Now the waiting game until I can test :)


----------



## moltal213

DenyseGiguere said:


> I've been having ovulating symptoms since yesterday....had some cramping this morning and feeling a bit of pressure under my stomach. Now the waiting game until I can test :)

You have no idea how jealous am I of you .. Uy I'm gona b waiting with you n possibly test the same day cos ya lol ... Gona see if I'm gon have a 28 day cycle or a 35 day cycle ..


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I've been having ovulating symptoms since yesterday....had some cramping this morning and feeling a bit of pressure under my stomach. Now the waiting game until I can test :)
> 
> You have no idea how jealous am I of you .. Uy I'm gona b waiting with you n possibly test the same day cos ya lol ... Gona see if I'm gon have a 28 day cycle or a 35 day cycle ..Click to expand...

Do your cycles sometimes last longer/shorter than the previous? I've been finding that recently. When I got pregnant with Noah I was having 29 day cycles...now mine are sometimes 27-29, but I guess that's pretty average.


----------



## moltal213

Well this is .. The thing I only stopped the pill on the 6th of July .. Got af the 9th of july .. These were 28 day cycles .. I've only had one period off bc .. N that one was about 35days .. . So I'm actually not sure !! This cycle will tell I'd rather wait till the 18th .. N if I get a bfn its understandable because I had irregular periods before the pill ..

Ps I hide away on the weekends so see you ladies monday have a lovely weekend .


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Well this is .. The thing I only stopped the pill on the 6th of July .. Got af the 9th of july .. These were 28 day cycles .. I've only had one period off bc .. N that one was about 35days .. . So I'm actually not sure !! This cycle will tell I'd rather wait till the 18th .. N if I get a bfn its understandable because I had irregular periods before the pill ..
> 
> Ps I hide away on the weekends so see you ladies monday have a lovely weekend .

You have a good weekend too! :)


----------



## OwlBump

Hey ladies, i've had such a busy few days :( an unexpected repair bill for the washing machine (£109.99..) bleh, unexpected visitors with a messy flat ha, been dashing about all over the place buying bits and pieces :(! 

Pretty terrified about not Ov'ing this month.. though i know its really early days but i'm not convinced i Ov every month.. theres only one month that i think i've Ov'd :/ 

When using OPK's do you get faint lines on the run up to Ov? I've been looking at people who have kept all theres and they seem to get faint lines from a few days after AF finishes ? :S I get definite no's.

Aahhhhh! I'm going insane i swear


----------



## OwlBump

Ok ignore the melt down from yesterday! Ha!

Turns out that in the evening i had what i think was spotting (it was just a tiny bit) for the first time along with a lot of egg white type CM :O annnnd started to get a + on the OPK but not strong enough to match the control line (so its not a + ?) so i'm a tad confused. Either way we BD'd twice just incase.

I keep messing up my temperatures :( I don't wake up at the same time nor do i wake up at my alarm... EEppp


----------



## moltal213

Hi owl sounds like you had a stressful weekend I had spottin too on saturday and with opks I have no idea like really .. As far as I know they meant to go darker towards o then lighter after o but it can also be the time you take it ... 

And with temps my bf doesn't understand it so I haven't even taken it for like 3 days lol .. So that's why I want to scratch it they have to be constant or it doesn't work .. Lol or mayb it does ??? Haha 

Its so lovely and hot here !!! I hope ur day better owl !! And kick the s##T out the door hehe .. But I see you got a postive o yay I hope u bd at the right time yay !! I finally got cross hairs but I really didn't feel the o ..


----------



## OwlBump

Hi Moltal; thanks i'm feeling so much better today; I know where you are coming from on the temping front, my boyfriend tries to understand it and vaguely gets it as he had medical knowledge but says if its an excuse to have more sex he likes the idea Lol.

So far all mine have been taken at different times :S i just can't get the hang of it. So i have no idea if its even worth looking at my chart haha but i'll keep it up and see if i get into the swing of it. My OPK was darker than it has ever been at 9pm ish so we DTD last night and this morning just incase and going to try to every night for the next few days ha. Hoping so badly that we catch this cycle. Baby would be due around Fathers day which is also my boyfriend's birthday :3

It was a pretty nice day here aswell ^^ Had the pets out off to go clean out the cages now :D

I just did another OPK and this is what i got, what do you think? https://i44.tinypic.com/10x4y7p.jpg


----------



## moltal213

OwlBump said:


> Hi Moltal; thanks i'm feeling so much better today; I know where you are coming from on the temping front, my boyfriend tries to understand it and vaguely gets it as he had medical knowledge but says if its an excuse to have more sex he likes the idea Lol.

I'm going to tell my bf this lol made me giggle n its the truth haha .. Besides that I'm glad you feelin better !!!! 



OwlBump said:


> So far all mine have been taken at different times :S i just can't get the hang of it. So i have no idea if its even worth looking at my chart haha but i'll keep it up and see if i get into the swing of it. My OPK was darker than it has ever been at 9pm ish so we DTD last night and this morning just incase and going to try to every night for the next few days ha. Hoping so badly that we catch this cycle. Baby would be due around Fathers day which is also my boyfriend's birthday :3
> 
> It was a pretty nice day here aswell ^^ Had the pets out off to go clean out the cages now :D
> 
> I just did another OPK and this is what i got, what do you think? https://i44.tinypic.com/10x4y7p.jpg

Ok firstly my fone doesn't allow me too see the pic will have too look on my pc tomorrow so I can't tell you just do wat you gota do n hope for the best and baby dance all the way ...:dance: we my bf n my birthday both in Nov so I hope we catch it before then 

So nice to have two special days in one !!! I must sleep zzz hope you got ur opk n bd bd bd !!! :sperm: fly lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hmm there was a small speck of blood when I wiped...sorry TMI lol...I wonder if I ovulated sooner than I thought? CM is still creamy. Sorry TMI again lol


----------



## OwlBump

I'm no CM expert but i had a speck of blood for the first time yesterday and i got a positive Ov test today; maybe its the same for you to?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> I'm no CM expert but i had a speck of blood for the first time yesterday and i got a positive Ov test today; maybe its the same for you to?

Thanks :) I was sure I ov'd yesterday, but you never know! This is our first cycle TTC for #2, so it's been a while that I've kept track of my cycle.


----------



## OwlBump

Awww Goodluck! I hope you get lucky first time :D!

I was just watching "My Teen is Pregnant and So Am I" and Wow... The drama! haha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Nausea is intense today...never had nausea after ovulation. Oh the joys of being a woman. Hope everyone else is doing okay today.


----------



## OwlBump

Oh no nausea is horrible :( I've never had it with Ovulation thank goodness !

I hope it passes soon!

No idea what my temp is doing today :S


----------



## moltal213

As for ovulation ???? I have no idea lol if I new I'd probably be gettin my bfp already !!! .. Owl your opk looks good and a temp drop normally means o so yay !!!! I really wanted to test today because I'm eithr 15dpo or 6dpo have no idea lol ... 

Have u ladies experienced this : sneezing and a sharp pain by ovaries only wen I sneezed lol Or cough ... 

Den I hope u r feelin better nausea is horrible especially when nothin helps ... Gar ..

Owl I saw that the mom is 40 on her 8th child n her daughter is pregnant saw that one .. I love teen mom and ... I didn't know I was pregnant is quite unreal lol !!


----------



## OwlBump

Hope you're feeling better Den :) 

Ohhh yay! I didn't know that, i took my temp twice cause i thought it was wrong but it was the same both times :D

I've never had Ov pain so i can't input on that unfortunately.

Haha i saw that too its so crazy to watch! I like 'Teen mom' as well and 'underage and pregnant' etc. I'm a bit obsessed with baby programs, they are filming One born every minute where i live very soon haha. I can watch it and be like i know that place!


----------



## moltal213

Lol my temps did the same but the thinging ff didn't say I ovulated so me not sure about it but let's just hope you did and u got a positive opk mine were negative hehe :) 

Well I hve cramps all the time n my cm is really confusing hsha !!! Few more months n I hope to b a pro !! 

I love underage and engaged lol those couples really make me laugh ... Haha .. Have you seen tool academy? Its sooo funny .. 
And I love baby programs I really do my dad thinks I'm crazy but its sooo additictive ooo I wish try wud film here !


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I had some red spotting this morning. It's stopped now but I'm wondering if I'm experiencing implantation, and I just ovulated sooner than I thought?


----------



## moltal213

DenyseGiguere said:


> I had some red spotting this morning. It's stopped now but I'm wondering if I'm experiencing implantation, and I just ovulated sooner than I thought?

Its a lil hard to tell because you don't use temps I've had this spottin twice now in my cycle the first time was 2 days before I got af n the other time was after ovulation 

Hope this helps !! Good luck


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I was having issues with asthma due to the heat but now I am better! I went to my Dr. appt and she took my blood to check for thyroid issues since I have gained weight menstrual issues. My Dr. said if everything comes back normal I will have to stick to the diet that she put me on.:growlmad: I am starting it today. My goal is to be able lose 20 pounds before my birthday which is in November. FX that I can achieve my goal! 

How is everybody doing??


----------



## moltal213

Momwife sorry to hear about ur asthma not a very nice thing to have ... 
At least you know your thyroid is givin problems most drs look past it hey .. I'm sure I have an over active thyroid as I can't put weight on n I'm always tired .. Not nice hope ur diet is a nice tasty one .. N you get ur goal .. My goal us to our weight on lol 

My birthday n bf birthday also in november r u scorpio ?? If you r yay to Scorpios hehe


----------



## MomWife

Thank you! I am just glad that I feel better! My birthday is Nov 23rd which makes me a Sagittarius. My niece is a scorpio and she is just a ball of fun!!! I just love being around her! LOL! My diet is plenty of fruits and veggies and stay away from sweets and my favorite snacks! It is going to be hard but I know I can do it!

According to FF I am now 3DPO. Last cycle I Oed on CD12 Now this cycle I Oed on CD10. AF is due on Sept 26 it may come early or late. Stupid BCP!!
How you been doing so far?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm testing tomorrow, I'm pretty sure I ov'd earlier than originally thought. I am just having too many symptoms. I don't expect a BFP but I have another test saved up for Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## OwlBump

I'm back, been having a another busy few days ^^

Ohhh Den! early or not i still ave my fingers crossed for you :D :dust:

According to FF i'm now 3DPO which i think is correct, this charting thing seems to make it a whoooole lot easy to know when you're ovulating. I originally thought i wasn't ovulation Because i was told when i was 16 was possible that it wouldn't happen; i had a a 2 inch ovarian cyst rupture and go septic. Was in hospital for 3 days before they worked out it wasn't appendicitis.. :/ but nope i am Ov'ing (PHEW!) I just don't seem to have any symptoms when it happens apart form the spotting once that was so little i almost missed it.

Got FF Cross hair today Woooo, i hope my temps stay up ^^


----------



## moltal213

Momwife - I'm glad you feel better !! Haha us Scorpios do have a temper tho the sting hurts I'm on the 12th of november :) sounds healthy haha my diet is to eat eat eat I just get full so easily sucks !!! 
Apperantly I'm 9dpo haha but I really had no symtoms of o when my chart sed I was looked like we all testin around the same time yay let's pray for our bfp .. N I agree I wish I didn't take bcp .. Thinkin I'm pregnant where I might just b waitin for a bleed out sucks 

Den hope test goes well tomorrow .. We all here for you fx ... 

Owl !! Welcome back ... looks like we all got crosshairs I just hope I av an implatation dip n then Huge high temps lol .. I still find it confusing lol .. Just my body not tellin me arg !! 
I was told I can't ave children because I'm too skinny etc etc .. You know docs should really think before they say somethin n we goin to prove them wrong becuase you r having an o !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I did test this morning, but I'm only 6dpo lol. The test was negative, but when I looked at it I can see a very faint second pink line. I'm going to test again on Sunday to see if the line gets any darker. I am starting to think my symptoms aren't just in my head! But not getting my hopes up until I test again.

How is everyone else doing?

:dust: to all!


----------



## moltal213

Congrats den !!! This is awesome news .. I also tested at 6dpo but got a very clear bfn !! The fact u got a line I want to see your lovely pink line I'm jealous hehe :) I hvent had any symtoms just really bloated that's it but nothin else .. 

This is really awesome news hope tests r nice n clear monday see I did sy this will b ur cycle hehe


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Congrats den !!! This is awesome news .. I also tested at 6dpo but got a very clear bfn !! The fact u got a line I want to see your lovely pink line I'm jealous hehe :) I hvent had any symtoms just really bloated that's it but nothin else ..
> 
> This is really awesome news hope tests r nice n clear monday see I did sy this will b ur cycle hehe

It was 4:30 in the morning so I'm not sure (I can't remember lol) if I saw the pink line after the 3 minutes. I'll have to wait until Monday to find out if I'm losing my mind lol


----------



## moltal213

Lol that is damn early !!! Well I left mine for 10 min and definitely no oink line n the fact its pink means u probably preggo n it wasn't an evap I'm excited for you !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Lol that is damn early !!! Well I left mine for 10 min and definitely no oink line n the fact its pink means u probably preggo n it wasn't an evap I'm excited for you !!

Don't get too excited for me yet lol. I'll let you know on Monday how the other test goes. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## moltal213

Finger toes hair legs arms are all crossed for you hope u ladies have a lovely weekend see you monday .. With hopefully no Af on her way hehe !! Be good and :sex: lots


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Finger toes hair legs arms are all crossed for you hope u ladies have a lovely weekend see you monday .. With hopefully no Af on her way hehe !! Be good and :sex: lots

Hope you have a great weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## OwlBump

Oh Wow! Just seen the news Den! Hope you get a great result on Monday :D

I'm now 4DPO sat waiting for the next 10 days to pass haha, I know it's early but i had a temp dip this morning that I'm hoping so badly might be an implantation sign . Oh well we shall see!!

Have a good weekend Moltal :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Oh Wow! Just seen the news Den! Hope you get a great result on Monday :D
> 
> I'm now 4DPO sat waiting for the next 10 days to pass haha, I know it's early but i had a temp dip this morning that I'm hoping so badly might be an implantation sign . Oh well we shall see!!
> 
> Have a good weekend Moltal :D

I took another test this morning, it was a BFN, but I'm still only 8DPO. I bought more tests this morning, might try testing tomorrow or wait until Monday. My DH even noticed last night that I look "different" and apparently even my boobs look bigger. Had a lot of heartburn last night and my boobs were really sore. I had a dream last night that I got a BFP lol. This morning I'm very nauseated, feel sick but haven't thrown up yet. I hope this is not all in my head!


----------



## moltal213

Hello everyone af arrived today so cd1 here and I have a cold so spot I can take medicine .. Hope everyone doing well !! 

Owl and den hope it testing goes well looks like its goin well ps I just wana say not everyone gets an implatation dip so when u don't get one don't be discouraged .. Good luck ladies !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Update on my symptoms:

9DPO (yesterday) - very nauseated, along with other early symptoms. Last night I noticed some very light brown spotting when I wiped

10DPO (today) - took an HPT, but it was BFN. When I went to wipe, noticed some bright red spotting (again, only when I wiped). Of course my first thought was oh no AF is early :( But it did not look like period blood at all. I woke up about 10 minutes ago and when I went to use the bathroom, I noticed when I wiped there was no more spotting or blood. I'm thinking implantation!!

Going to test again tomorrow. Will keep you guys updated.

How is everyone doing? I get Monday's off. The way I feel (still very nauseous), think I will stay indoors with my son and just spend the day with him :) I hope in a few days I get to tell him he's going to be a big brother!!


----------



## moltal213

Sounds like implant !!! U won't get a bfp if u had implantation today ... But test test test hehe me so jealous I have a whole 35days again before I can test lol sucks ass .. But then again I must I'm happy I'm gettin periods I was irregular before so yay .. 

Good luck den I hope this cycle is ur lucky one hehe
!!! I'm sure u got it .. Keep us updated ..


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Sounds like implant !!! U won't get a bfp if u had implantation today ... But test test test hehe me so jealous I have a whole 35days again before I can test lol sucks ass .. But then again I must I'm happy I'm gettin periods I was irregular before so yay ..
> 
> Good luck den I hope this cycle is ur lucky one hehe
> !!! I'm sure u got it .. Keep us updated ..

Thanks hun, yes I will definitely keep you updated :) I'm thinking implantation as well.

How are you doing?


----------



## moltal213

I'm not so gr8 lol ... Ug life goes on ... Hope testing goes good this mornin for you good luck :)


----------



## OwlBump

Ohh no Moltal i just saw yesterdays messages; sorry to see AF showed. 
Sounds like things are going well Den :)

I'm very excited about this cycle but i have a gut feeling today that it won't be my time


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> I'm not so gr8 lol ... Ug life goes on ... Hope testing goes good this mornin for you good luck :)

BFN this morning but not giving up yet. Will test again in a few days.

How are you?


----------



## moltal213

Owl ur temps look good you not out till af shows and i hope mine just gona b 5 days like ;ast ti,e "wishful thinkin" I was tempted to test just to see lol this just shows im getting addicted .. i wonder if it possible lol???

Den ... i must say some days i really dislike my job due to all the germs brought in by all the lil kiddies ... im sick with af .. and nothin is helping help me now haha !!! Its still early den .. try wait u can do it !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Owl ur temps look good you not out till af shows and i hope mine just gona b 5 days like ;ast ti,e "wishful thinkin" I was tempted to test just to see lol this just shows im getting addicted .. i wonder if it possible lol???
> 
> Den ... i must say some days i really dislike my job due to all the germs brought in by all the lil kiddies ... im sick with af .. and nothin is helping help me now haha !!! Its still early den .. try wait u can do it !!

Thanks hun, I know it's early still. Still having some light brown spotting so that's a good sign I think. Plus I'm still very nauseous lol.

:hugs:


----------



## moltal213

I hope all your symtoms r good signs.. I can't wait till I get a bfp !!! Good luck ladies enjoy ur week!


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

It has been a busy week for me since I am volunteering at an elementary school. Wish I was working in the healthcare field right now!! Have a degree and I am 5 courses away from obtaining my Bachelor's in healthcare management. This sucks that no one will not give me a chance. Good news is asthma has not been bothering me which I am happy about!:flower:

I am now 10DPO. Currently, I am experiencing cramps but AF is not due until the 26-28 of this month. I don't know what is going on. Maybe AF will come early.:shrug: 

How is everybody doing so far? FX for the ladies on next cycle since AF came.:hugs: I hope all of us will receive our BFP before next year!!!


----------



## OwlBump

Hey MomWife ! :) It's a shame no one will give you a chance! but i think that's how things go now, You'll get lucky and have a lovely healthcare job i'm sure. It's good to hear about the asthma leaving you alone; I have asthma too and it horrid when it's playing up.

At 10DPO the cramps could be implantation? I'm sure i've seen people saying that they experience that. Fingers Crossed!

I'm 10DPO too; Nothing seems to be going on particularly; i had a tiny bit of cramping an hour ago when i woke up but it went once i got out of bed it soon went, I'm guessing AF is due 24th - 26th i'm a little irregular. The only major thing i've had this cycle is really sore nipples from 4DPO and still going now. I never get this so i'm not sure what all thats about But still got my fingers crossed :) 

Good luck to everyone; and yes! Like MomWife said I hope everyone has their BFP's before the new year is in :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Still no news over here....13dpo and another BFN, but I'm still spotting light brown discharge (it comes and goes), which I never, ever get before AF. Not sure what to think. AF is due Sunday. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!!

:dust: to all, hope everyone has a great Friday.:thumbup:


----------



## moltal213

Hello momwife .. Ur chart looks amazin have u tested yet? .. I'm on cd5 still with a horrible cold haha .. I love workin with kids but the toddlers hope u get the health acceptance sounds really interesting .. Good to hear ur asthma good !! And yes good luck to everyone testing !! 

Owl I have had so many symtoms I've never experience before so .. I kinda don't want to symtom spot only thing I will have to follow temps as they also show me when Af will arrive haha .. So yay good luck hope u get a bfp !! 

Den .. Hope ur body starts helpin you out big ice cream tin to eat yum haha and I hope I come bak monday to good news good lck ladies have a good weekend


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Hello momwife .. Ur chart looks amazin have u tested yet? .. I'm on cd5 still with a horrible cold haha .. I love workin with kids but the toddlers hope u get the health acceptance sounds really interesting .. Good to hear ur asthma good !! And yes good luck to everyone testing !!
> 
> Owl I have had so many symtoms I've never experience before so .. I kinda don't want to symtom spot only thing I will have to follow temps as they also show me when Af will arrive haha .. So yay good luck hope u get a bfp !!
> 
> Den .. Hope ur body starts helpin you out big ice cream tin to eat yum haha and I hope I come bak monday to good news good lck ladies have a good weekend

Thanks hun, I'm still spotting but it's a lot lighter now. Hoping you come back next week and some of us ladies will have good news! Have a great weekend.


----------



## OwlBump

Thanks Moltal; i'm trying to ignore symptoms really and just go by temps too, i had a not very promising 3 days dipping in a row but seems to be going back up now :S ha. Have a great weekend.

Good luck Den, Thats all sounding great. Hope you get your BFP. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Thanks Moltal; i'm trying to ignore symptoms really and just go by temps too, i had a not very promising 3 days dipping in a row but seems to be going back up now :S ha. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Good luck Den, Thats all sounding great. Hope you get your BFP. Fingers crossed for you

This sounds gross so sorry in advance, but now my discharge is kind of smelling foul. Does anyone know what this could mean? After all these symptoms I've lost my patience lol, but I appreciate all of you ladies listening to me and letting me vent :hugs:


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> This sounds gross so sorry in advance, but now my discharge is kind of smelling foul. Does anyone know what this could mean? After all these symptoms I've lost my patience lol, but I appreciate all of you ladies listening to me and letting me vent :hugs:

:hugs: It's always good to vent! I think it stops us going crazy One thing i've learned since joining B&B is there is never too much information haha no matter how in depth, I'm not really sure i've not had that before sorry :shrug: 

On abit of a crazy note, everyday this month i've been using OPK's and decided to keep doing it until i got a BFP or AF show. Since Ov they have been about as negative white as you can get, Just now i got a faint line  I'm not crazy i swear but this has got me excited :dohh: i know i shouldn't because its an OPK but well you know how it is...

Edit: https://i44.tinypic.com/v7y239.jpg


----------



## OwlBump

So excited today had a dream i got a BFP ha, Got a lovely temperature rise today! 

How are you all?


----------



## OwlBump

I know there's been no reply to my last 2 messages but i just tested :D 

https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg

I think i got my BFP!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> I know there's been no reply to my last 2 messages but i just tested :D
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg
> 
> I think i got my BFP!

Looks good!!


----------



## MomWife

moltal213 said:


> Hello momwife .. Ur chart looks amazin have u tested yet? .. I'm on cd5 still with a horrible cold haha .. I love workin with kids but the toddlers hope u get the health acceptance sounds really interesting .. Good to hear ur asthma good !! And yes good luck to everyone testing !!
> 
> Owl I have had so many symtoms I've never experience before so .. I kinda don't want to symtom spot only thing I will have to follow temps as they also show me when Af will arrive haha .. So yay good luck hope u get a bfp !!
> 
> Den .. Hope ur body starts helpin you out big ice cream tin to eat yum haha and I hope I come bak monday to good news good lck ladies have a good weekend


No I have not tested yet. I don't want to test until a week after AF is due since I only been off of BCP since July and that I do not want to get my hopes up. It would be nice if I was pregnant this month! :happydance: I hope you get over your cold soon? How are you doing and the rest of the ladies? Any new symptoms?


----------



## MomWife

OwlBump said:


> I know there's been no reply to my last 2 messages but i just tested :D
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/30sa8ao.jpg
> 
> I think i got my BFP!

Wow!!! That looks like you got your BFP!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::hugs::hugs:: Congrats!:hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Just a small update on me....I got my :bfp: this morning!!!

Was not expecting it at all, I had convinced myself I was crazy after all my spotting and everything, but I feel so much better now!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130922_033533_866.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OwlBump

Aww! YAY! Congratulations :D 

Love it! you're due date is June 1st? mines 3rd haha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Aww! YAY! Congratulations :D
> 
> Love it! you're due date is June 1st? mines 3rd haha

Thanks hun :hugs: 

Based on my last cycle I should be due around June 1. Will wait to see my doctor to get the confirmed date :) I'm still in shock! I haven't been able to go back to bed lol


----------



## moltal213

Wow ... Come back to wonderful new congrats to den and owl gettin bfp !!! Good luck and happy 9 months .. Been sick n in bed all weekend goin to doctor tomorrow to get meds and my temps aren't making sense to me as they daytim the same lol .. Had a bit of a fever n my nephew was born he's so cute only saw him on skpye tho .. 

Momwife .. Test lol .. U the only one whose left I have still a while to wait I hope u ladies r gona stick around n show progress so excited lol .yay !!


----------



## OwlBump

Thanks hun :) I'll stick around if you'd like! Don't want to put a down on anything though.I know a few people i was PM'ing don't want to chat now i got my BFP :( 

sorry too hear you've been feeling poorly! Seems to be alot of it going around at the moment x 

Lol yeah MomWife! Spill the beans :) xx


----------



## MomWife

Congrats Denyse!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! Wow this is awesome news! Den and receiving their BFP!! I am so happy for you ladies!!:happydance::happydance::hugs: Just like moltal mentioned it would be great if you ladies stayed and provide updates!!

One symptom I have is sore and sensitive nipples, which I think AF will arrive.:shrug: I am not going to test yet until my AF date came and passed or if I am getting any new symptoms!! I will keep you ladies posted if AF showed or not!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> Congrats Denyse!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! Wow this is awesome news! Den and receiving their BFP!! I am so happy for you ladies!!:happydance::happydance::hugs: Just like moltal mentioned it would be great if you ladies stayed and provide updates!!
> 
> One symptom I have is sore and sensitive nipples, which I think AF will arrive.:shrug: I am not going to test yet until my AF date came and passed or if I am getting any new symptoms!! I will keep you ladies posted if AF showed or not!

Of course :) Just because I got a BFP doesn't mean you're getting rid of me hehe. 

It's great to have a support system whether we're all TTC or pregnant. I had a lot of buddies on this forum when I was expecting the last time and stayed in contact :)


----------



## OwlBump

I agree with Den it is nice to have a good support system :) 

Just did my 13DPO HPT and it was definitely + :D I'm so happy (again LOL).

https://i44.tinypic.com/2chnn2h.jpg

How is everyone?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm a little depressed this morning. Tested again and got a BFN :( And still spotting


----------



## OwlBump

Oh no :( Den any more news hun? x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Oh no :( Den any more news hun? x

I had one last test and tried to use it this morning but it was faulty. No lines or anything :(

AF is due today. About 2 hours ago I started noticing bright red mucus when I wiped and a bit on the pad. I don't know what's going on :cry: Can't see my doctor until October 1, and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. I'm kinda scared :(


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> OwlBump said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :( Den any more news hun? x
> 
> I had one last test and tried to use it this morning but it was faulty. No lines or anything :(
> 
> AF is due today. About 2 hours ago I started noticing bright red mucus when I wiped and a bit on the pad. I don't know what's going on :cry: Can't see my doctor until October 1, and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. I'm kinda scared :(Click to expand...

Oh bless you :( :hugs: I'll cross my fingers for you and hope everything is ok.

Keep me updated xxxxx


----------



## MomWife

DenyseGiguere said:


> OwlBump said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :( Den any more news hun? x
> 
> I had one last test and tried to use it this morning but it was faulty. No lines or anything :(
> 
> AF is due today. About 2 hours ago I started noticing bright red mucus when I wiped and a bit on the pad. I don't know what's going on :cry: Can't see my doctor until October 1, and he won't send me for a blood test before hand. I'm kinda scared :(Click to expand...


I hope everything is ok. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! I can't believe you have to wait that long to see your Dr.!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## moltal213

Hello everyone .. 
Excuse my absence been quite busy and ill my body is messin me around .. So nauseous .. Bleh ..

Owl .. Excuse my language but those ppl must go eff themselves .. I really can't undrstand some ppl just cos they jelous or something? We here for you no matter what good and bad !! Congrats on ur bfp yay yay yay bump pictures n all show ur bump porn haha good luck !!! Do u have any names?? 

Den I'm sorry to here u got a bfn I hope all is OK I know af showed her ugly face at least its another good month to ttc big hugs !!! 

Momwife .. I envy you I wud have tested long ago I hope u get that bfp in 2 days I'm excited for you and all ur symtoms hehe .. :dance: 

Thanks ladies .. For sticking around !! It really means a lot haha


----------



## OwlBump

moltal213 said:


> Owl .. Excuse my language but those ppl must go eff themselves .. I really can't undrstand some ppl just cos they jelous or something? We here for you no matter what good and bad !! Congrats on ur bfp yay yay yay bump pictures n all show ur bump porn haha good luck !!! Do u have any names??

Hey Moltal! Sorry hear you're still not feeling great ! Feel better soon x
 
I know! I really don't like to be rude to people but they way some people are is horrid; i don't expect them to be happy for me lol but i don't think saying that I make them feel bad so they can't talk to me any more is necessary ! LOL Oh well they are missing out on my wonderful company xD

LOL! Bump Porn i love that! Once i start showing i will :) We are taking personal pictures for weekly comparisons but I have a bit of a belly though so it'll be a while before i post any :blush: 

We picked out some names a few months back but they are subject to change of course ^^ We liked Sophie Eve Townsend (or Evelyn after my nan) for a girl Or Joshua Jason Townsend (Jas after OH's Grandad) for a boy :winkwink:

Been getting some really odd feeling lower abdomen cramping on and off the past 3 days, and started to feel abit of nausea when i'm in the car or on the bus... LOVELY!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thought I had updated here, but I've been so emotional since last night I don't think my head has been screwed on right.

Last night we went to urgent care when my bleeding increased throughout the day. They did a urine test, which came back negative, so I'm not pregnant. What they believe happened is that I had a cyst on my ovary and it popped (which apparently is normal and happens to a lot of people). It can cause pregnancy symptoms and abnormal bleeding. AF showed her ugly face while we were at the clinic. 

They have booked me in for an ultrasound on Friday afternoon just to make sure everything is okay, then we should be clear to start trying again in October.


----------



## moltal213

I actually feel a lil better I got a feelin my body isn't liking the new shake I've been takin to put weight on so stopped but lights r still Hurtin my eyes n making me dizzy haha .. 

I must admit bad of me I do stop Stalkin the persons journal but most ppl I'm not friendly with them pvt messages .. Wether the person is expectin or not I'm respectful n respond to the person .. I think they feel abandoned .. Like u can't support them?? .. But hey .. No matter what I'm here I respect u and ur 9 month journey .. I'm excited for u .. 

I actually stole that from somewhere here tryin to think of another name .. Bump porno lol .. And hey .. I'm not to judge .. I'm even to scared to post bump pics I'm sure I'm not goin to show.. Love your choice of names .. We've thought of some but none has stuck .. And as for the nauseua that's the one thing I hate about being a woman lol 

Den .. O no :hugs: hope you are OK .. N glad u got to a doctor in time mayb ur body wasn't ready and u had horrible faulty tests?? hope u ok lil worried about u best of luck !! ) good luck for ultra sound .. :)


----------



## moltal213

Its gone quiet zzz ... Hope every one doin well??


----------



## OwlBump

Had my net down for 24 hours-ish! Very annoying, i didn't realize how much i use it till earlier..

Hope you get on OK Den; that sounds very scary xx

I stopped by my Gp surgery today to ask about when i'd have to see a GP or Midwife and got given my Antenatal pack, kinda exciting alot of forms in there!


----------



## MomWife

AF finally showed her face. I am glad I did not test. Well I get to start all over again. Well now I know that it seems like for now that my cycles are regulating since AF is still coming on time. I am having really bad cramps, which I didn't have last cycle. Will chat with you ladies tomorrow. FX for the rest of you ladies for BFP's!! I just know that all of us will get our BFP before next year!!:hugs:


----------



## moltal213

owl im so happy for you im so jealous we dont get those baby packs here when we find out we pregnant and im on medical aid gar.. so cool must be fun looking at all the gadgets..

momwife sorry to hear but im glad u didnt listen to me and listened to ur own instincts :) at least i have ppl to keep me busy durin tww when it happens bought opks today !!

Have a lovely weekend everyone see you monday :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I have my scan in 3 hours. I'm so nervous!


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> I have my scan in 3 hours. I'm so nervous!

Good luck Den :) x


----------



## MomWife

How is everybody doing so far? I think will stop tomorrow since I am spotting! I can't wait so that me and dh can start bding again. I do notice when I don't mention we are about to make a baby, dh do not feel pressured. I used to say that all the time in my 1st month of trying! Now he talks about having another baby and said that he is happy that I stopped bringing it up before we dtd. 

I hope everybody is doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Won't have the results from my ultrasound until later this week, but I'm feeling much better. Bleeding/spotting decreased a lot yesterday, and since this morning NO spotting/bleeding at all! I think the worst is finally over :happydance:

My husband is on night shift this week. I think we're going to start :sex: on Friday (according to my ovulation calendar my first fertile day is Saturday)


----------



## MomWife

Den, I am glad that you are feeling better. Good luck Den!:hugs: I will keep my FX crossed for you and the rest of the ladies that we all receive our BFP's soon!:hugs::flower:


----------



## OwlBump

That's good to hear Den :) Best of luck to everyone x


----------



## moltal213

Hello :) .. 

Hope everyone doing well glad to hear u doin better den so happy u got checked out .. And everythin .. 

Momwifevi agree my bf knows we want a bby but I don't push him but he does have some difference they just pick it up men r magic I tell you hehe .. Glad af gone .. And you can :bed: .. Yay 

Think I missed the egg this month opk was a very clear negative bleh .. But it is still early haha .. I might just be nervous .. Good luck to everyone


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Second day in a row no bleeding or spotting at all, I'm starting to feel normal again! We are going to start :sex: on Friday and try and do it every second day. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day :)


----------



## moltal213

DenyseGiguere said:


> Second day in a row no bleeding or spotting at all, I'm starting to feel normal again! We are going to start :sex: on Friday and try and do it every second day.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day :)

This is the sperm meets egg .. Way n I'm sure you will catch it egg this is the best way !! I cannot do this but will b one day .. 

Good luck !!


----------



## OwlBump

I see it's been very quiet here, How is everyone getting on?

I had my first contact via phone with my Midwife I've got my booking in appointment at 8 weeks roughly on 24th Oct :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How's everyone doing?

It's been a stressful few weeks. After all of my spotting and other symptoms, I had an ultrasound on Friday as some of you know, and it turns out I have some cysts on my ovaries (very small) which caused all my symptoms. I went to my doctor's yesterday and he calmed my fears - he isn't at all concerned (in fact he says these cysts are normal) and should not affect our chances of getting pregnant. He put me on prenatal vitamins, and on Friday we start trying again :)


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> It's been a stressful few weeks. After all of my spotting and other symptoms, I had an ultrasound on Friday as some of you know, and it turns out I have some cysts on my ovaries (very small) which caused all my symptoms. I went to my doctor's yesterday and he calmed my fears - he isn't at all concerned (in fact he says these cysts are normal) and should not affect our chances of getting pregnant. He put me on prenatal vitamins, and on Friday we start trying again :)

Just thought i'd add a little on this subject but i'm not by any means trying to scare you :) !! I'm not like that but just wanted to say it doesn't seem to affect getting pregnant at all :) 
I had a bad case of Ovarian cysts in 2008 i was actually hospitalized and needed an operation :/ I had one that actually got larger than my ovary but the hospital thought it was appendicitis because i was 16 and its uncommon young apparently. 

Just wanted to add if you get any very different feeling sharp pains around your ovary/ies get it checked out i ignored it because i was stupid and My large one ruptured and gave me the start of a blood infection :S Either way everything was fine afterwards! and of course now i'm pregnant so that's living proof i guess that it doesn't make a difference.. LOL It only happened the once thankfully

This wasn't meant to be anything like a horror story or anything ..

I wish you all the baby dust in the world!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> It's been a stressful few weeks. After all of my spotting and other symptoms, I had an ultrasound on Friday as some of you know, and it turns out I have some cysts on my ovaries (very small) which caused all my symptoms. I went to my doctor's yesterday and he calmed my fears - he isn't at all concerned (in fact he says these cysts are normal) and should not affect our chances of getting pregnant. He put me on prenatal vitamins, and on Friday we start trying again :)
> 
> Just thought i'd add a little on this subject but i'm not by any means trying to scare you :) !! I'm not like that but just wanted to say it doesn't seem to affect getting pregnant at all :)
> I had a bad case of Ovarian cysts in 2008 i was actually hospitalized and needed an operation :/ I had one that actually got larger than my ovary but the hospital thought it was appendicitis because i was 16 and its uncommon young apparently.
> 
> Just wanted to add if you get any very different feeling sharp pains around your ovary/ies get it checked out i ignored it because i was stupid and My large one ruptured and gave me the start of a blood infection :S Either way everything was fine afterwards! and of course now i'm pregnant so that's living proof i guess that it doesn't make a difference.. LOL It only happened the once thankfully
> 
> This wasn't meant to be anything like a horror story or anything ..
> 
> I wish you all the baby dust in the world!Click to expand...

Thanks. They did the ultrasound on Friday - I'm glad I got checked out. As I mentioned, my doctor is not concerned and I'm not really in any pain at all - just a few twinges now and then but nothing painful.


----------



## moltal213

Lol i didnt feel like chasing anyone theres only four of us seems to be many clicks here you either get in or you booted out lol .. but thats cyber life for you ..

I realy am a person who is willing to help anyone out but my goodness it came to bite me bak in the bum i needed help and all those other people i had helped completely ignored me .. guess this is life thank god i still have my parents or i would be screwed ..

sorry about the rant .. owl i still want to see your baby bump porno lol :) and for the cysts den i am glad they are nothin to bad and i agree just watch your body as its unpredicitable haha ..

As for me .. nothing much this is a generally boring month for me i wont lie hope everyone well !!!


----------



## OwlBump

moltal213 said:


> sorry about the rant .. owl i still want to see your baby bump porno lol :)

Well as promised here's my 5 week bump ha, its pretty much all blubber and bloat xD ! so i've done a standing and a laying down one, 

https://i42.tinypic.com/2rws1l4.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/wss8j9.jpg

Excuse the PJ's!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Does anyone pay attention to their cervical mucus?

Mine was really dry last month (another symptom of my cysts, I suppose) but for the past few days it's been really watery and I feel "wet" down there. isn't this type of cm only supposed to show up just before you ovulate? It should be "fertile" mucus, right? But I shouldn't ovulate for another 4 or 5 days. Or is this just a sign that I'm going to ovulate soon?

We are going to start tomorrow, but now I'm worried that we might miss our fertile window.


----------



## moltal213

Love the bump porno :happydance: man you talk bull you not fat at alll and you quite small so dont be shy haha :)


Den on and off my cervical mucus tells me other things haha and yes watery muscus is sometimes a sign of ovulation or ferilte period Im still unsure hey mayb look it up lol?? Im just in a cold spot as you are


Everyone have a bed humping fantabulous weekend:happydance:


----------



## moltal213

How is everyone doing?


----------



## OwlBump

moltal213 said:


> How is everyone doing?

I'm doing well. Prepping the flat for visitors! next week we have some close friends staying with use for 9 days. OH's started to get soppy! he's actually cried a little when we were talking baby things last night haha :cloud9:

How's everyone else?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm doing well - we just got back yesterday from our little weekend trip to Edmonton. It was much needed!!

Stopped at Dollar Tree while we were there (Calgary doesn't have any) and bought some OPK and pregnancy tests. I'm not wasting my money on FRER's anymore after last month. I had a faint positive OPK this morning so I'm thinking it should be positive in a day or two? Never used these before. But the second line didn't show up for about 5 minutes so it might just be an evap line, I'm not sure. But based on my timeline, I should ovulate in about 2 days. We :sex: on Friday and last night, and have plans for another round tomorrow night :)


----------



## moltal213

Owl sounds fantastic :) have you told anyone that you pregnant yet? 

I don't like havin vistors cos then I will be cleanin I'm always the one who cleans up I mean clean dishes got their next time plastc cutlerly just a hint lol .. :) 

They say men even get emotional they sometimes feel the same symtoms sounds cute wud make me feel all warm inside haha .. 


Den I've also been taking .. Opks I must admit its not helpin I rate u stick to the method of :bed: every odd day that way you have a way better chance .. N as hard it is .. So u don't use to many tests try wait until af due ur cycle very short u lucky .. :)


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I have been ill since I was having trouble with asthma once again. I am better now but I am having breathing issues while going up/down the stairs. I go see my asthma nurse next Thurdsay, hopefully she will change my inhalers. I am on CD14 today. On the 14th of this month it will 3 months of TTC. I finally understand that it can take a year to conceive and I will just be patient until the time to see my Dr. to see if there are any problems going on. I don't think this is my month but I will keep taking my temps to see when I O. I probably didn't O yet. :shrug: I got an interview at an elementary school tomorrow but it is only for 2 hours which I do not like. I rather be working in a hospital or clinic, but I guess I have to start somewhere since I do not have experience but loads of college education. I guess this is a start.:shrug:

OwlBump, love the bump porno pics!!!

How is everyone else is doing?


----------



## moltal213

hey momwife sorry to hear your asthma been showing its ugly face again..it is 3 months for me too wow I cant believe how quickly it has gone wow.. I must admit this o this is confusing dono if you agree my temps arent helping me well they are a lil hope yours are easier than mine haha:) 

Goodluck with the interview and hope you get your chance to do what you really want to do:)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm waiting for some cramping or any one sign that I'm going to ovulated or have already. I had watery cm for 3-4 days but I'm completely dry now. Not sure what to think. These cysts on my ovaries have made me completely unsure of myself. It's frustrating. We started bd'ing last Friday and are going to give it one more try tonight, then start testing around the 21st (AF is due Oct 23) - not testing too early this time!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## moltal213

Hope everyone doing good gone all quiet again .. Haha .. 
Den I hope you ovulated 12 more days tww I have .. 11 more days .. Haha .. So yay we gona be testin at the same time I hope lol :) 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend n let us know how you are all doing !!! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday - had EWCM and a few cramps. We :sex: just to be sure we didn't miss it. First day testing for me will probably be the 21st.


----------



## moltal213

DenyseGiguere said:


> Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday - had EWCM and a few cramps. We :sex: just to be sure we didn't miss it. First day testing for me will probably be the 21st.

Snap to testing the 21st .. That's when af due .. :dance: so hapoy I'm not alone testin only prob I dono when I ovulated? .. So hopefully we both caught the :spermy:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I ovulated yesterday - had EWCM and a few cramps. We :sex: just to be sure we didn't miss it. First day testing for me will probably be the 21st.
> 
> Snap to testing the 21st .. That's when af due .. :dance: so hapoy I'm not alone testin only prob I dono when I ovulated? .. So hopefully we both caught the :spermy:Click to expand...

I was pretty convinced I was not going to ovulate, due to my paranoia about the cysts on my ovaries, even though my doctor said he didn't think it would affect our chances of conceiving. I hope he's right. I would love to get a BFP this month after last months craziness!


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies,

My interview went great yesterday. Now I just have to wait until HR to call me the ending of next week so I can take the background check and drug test. I think I will be working the ending of this month. 

I been forgetting to take my temps. FF says that I O on CD12. I think this month is not my month. Well I will just have to try again next month!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> My interview went great yesterday. Now I just have to wait until HR to call me the ending of next week so I can take the background check and drug test. I think I will be working the ending of this month.
> 
> I been forgetting to take my temps. FF says that I O on CD12. I think this month is not my month. Well I will just have to try again next month!!

Good luck! Glad the interview went well. Keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## moltal213

Den fx for you ovulatin I hope u did n if your body tellin you, you did fx .. 

Doctors r sometimes right depending how much u pay them .. But ts different by u luckily n I'm sure he's right I've read a lot of places .. Where women with cysts get pregnant after a burst .. U will get pregnant :) .. 

Momwife congrats on ur interview :dance: . Hope u get good news !! As for the temps u not out till af arrives .. Just being positive .. Temps r hard to do when we busy wish there was an easier way fx for u


----------



## MomWife

Thanks ladies! Now FF says that I O on CD13. AF is due between the 24th-28th. I am going to continue to stay positive. FX for everyone else! :flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> Thanks ladies! Now FF says that I O on CD13. AF is due between the 24th-28th. I am going to continue to stay positive. FX for everyone else! :flower:

When are you testing? AF is due on the 24th, think I'll start around the 21st.


----------



## MomWife

I don't think I will test. If I do test I will test when the date that AF is supposed to arrive has passed. If AF don't show up I think I will test on the 30th. How are you ladies doing today??


----------



## DenyseGiguere

It's Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada so we have a dinner tonight at my sister in law's, then we're having dinner for my side of the family at our house tomorrow night. So lots of cleaning today!


----------



## moltal213

So we all testing around about the same time? .. My af due the 21st +/- 6 days .. But I really don't think I ovulated .. Boohoo .. 

Momwife temps look really good hope they stay up!! Good luck for the tww .. 

Den what is thanksgiving always see it but don't know what it is because we don't celebrate it here .. Is it like an early christmas? ... 

Hope everyone weekend was good including the preggo owl hope u well !!


----------



## OwlBump

Hey everyone, looks like everyone is well. I'm still about just lurking mostly, feel alittle awkward ha...

I have visitors at the moment as i'm pretty busy, got 2 poorly ratties also (yuuup i have 6 cuddly pet rats) looking like at least one might have to be put to sleep :( I've ran up a £95 vet bill so far this week getting them seen and no sign of improvement.. Sigh.

On the plus side only 10 days till i see the midwife. 

I hope everyone gets their BFP this month x


----------



## moltal213

Don't feel awkward :) u preggo u need friends n we all here :) 

I love rats I really do and its so sad when they get sick I even took my one rat for a sprained ankle miss my ratty but recently got a beardi dragon .. Whose sleepin nicely next to me haha .. I'm sure u can't wait to hear the little heartbeat !! N hope ratty gets better 

Good luck to everyone with bfps I believe I'm out this month ..


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all are doing well. Owl, how's the pregnancy going? 

I'm doing okay - about 6dpo and started having heavy cramping this morning. Took some midol but it's not doing much....either implantation or pre-AF cramping, but AF isn't due for 7-8 days so not sure what's going on in there lol.

:dust: to everyone still waiting to test. I'm trying to hold out until Sunday, but I might try earlier.


----------



## moltal213

DenyseGiguere said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. Owl, how's the pregnancy going?
> 
> I'm doing okay - about 6dpo and started having heavy cramping this morning. Took some midol but it's not doing much....either implantation or pre-AF cramping, but AF isn't due for 7-8 days so not sure what's going on in there lol.
> 
> :dust: to everyone still waiting to test. I'm trying to hold out until Sunday, but I might try earlier.

To test or not to test that's the question lol I want to test but I am not even tho I have two tests waitin to b used hope this is implantation :) good luck den


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. Owl, how's the pregnancy going?
> 
> I'm doing okay - about 6dpo and started having heavy cramping this morning. Took some midol but it's not doing much....either implantation or pre-AF cramping, but AF isn't due for 7-8 days so not sure what's going on in there lol.
> 
> :dust: to everyone still waiting to test. I'm trying to hold out until Sunday, but I might try earlier.
> 
> To test or not to test that's the question lol I want to test but I am not even tho I have two tests waitin to b used hope this is implantation :) good luck denClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I hope so too. I may test early just because I have 10 cheap tests in the bathroom so I shouldn't run out lol


----------



## moltal213

What wud we do if these tests didn't exist lol I'd die .. But then again I must be patient let's hope we can hold on till Sunday I'm sure I can just need to remind myself its all out until af is meant to arrive .. Then test as much as u want wen af been missin in action for a few days lol


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies, I am 9DPO and I think I missed out htis month since i was ill and we missed the day of O but we BD on 3 days before and the day before. FX to all you ladies this month!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> Hey ladies, I am 9DPO and I think I missed out htis month since i was ill and we missed the day of O but we BD on 3 days before and the day before. FX to all you ladies this month!

FX for you too hun :) We :sex: every second day since cd10, so got 5 good tries in. Had really bad cramps yesterday, but today nothing. But hooray no spotting so far like last month.


----------



## moltal213

Momwife I'm with you i had no temp rise I don't even .. Know .. If af gona come I REALLY don't want to b in lingo .. Bleh .. It wud suck having so many symtoms I've never felt but its my body being silly .. No o .. Or what ever hope u caught it otherwise :)


----------



## OwlBump

Everything is going well thank you Den :) I swear if i poke around my belly its starting to feel alittle firmer ! I don't know if i'm imagining it though, it doesn't seem to lessen like bloating did. 

I have my fingers crossed hard for everyone :) Xx

Edit:

Just thought i'd show my 7+1 week bump as i didn't do a 6 ^^

https://i44.tinypic.com/2duasm8.jpg


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Everything is going well thank you Den :) I swear if i poke around my belly its starting to feel alittle firmer ! I don't know if i'm imagining it though, it doesn't seem to lessen like bloating did.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed hard for everyone :) Xx
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just thought i'd show my 7+1 week bump as i didn't do a 6 ^^
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2duasm8.jpg

Thanks for sharing :) I took weekly bump pictures when I was pregnant with my son. I was huge on my last one lol. I should find it and post it hehe.

I might start testing tomorrow. We'll see!

Hope everyone has a great evening. My day at the office is almost over.


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> OwlBump said:
> 
> 
> Everything is going well thank you Den :) I swear if i poke around my belly its starting to feel alittle firmer ! I don't know if i'm imagining it though, it doesn't seem to lessen like bloating did.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed hard for everyone :) Xx
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just thought i'd show my 7+1 week bump as i didn't do a 6 ^^
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2duasm8.jpg
> 
> Thanks for sharing :) I took weekly bump pictures when I was pregnant with my son. I was huge on my last one lol. I should find it and post it hehe.
> 
> I might start testing tomorrow. We'll see!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening. My day at the office is almost over.Click to expand...

That would be great to see Den :D!

Good luck with testing , I've got my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you hahaha


----------



## MomWife

OwlBump said:


> Everything is going well thank you Den :) I swear if i poke around my belly its starting to feel alittle firmer ! I don't know if i'm imagining it though, it doesn't seem to lessen like bloating did.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed hard for everyone :) Xx
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just thought i'd show my 7+1 week bump as i didn't do a 6 ^^
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2duasm8.jpg


Nice pic! I hope you keep posting pics of your belly! Whenever I get pregnant I will take pics since I did not take any pics with my other kids, I wish I did.


----------



## MomWife

DenyseGiguere said:


> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I am 9DPO and I think I missed out htis month since i was ill and we missed the day of O but we BD on 3 days before and the day before. FX to all you ladies this month!
> 
> FX for you too hun :) We :sex: every second day since cd10, so got 5 good tries in. Had really bad cramps yesterday, but today nothing. But hooray no spotting so far like last month.Click to expand...

I hope you caught it this time! I am trying not to symptom spot this month since I was driving myself crazy last month and the previous month. Godd that you got 5 good tries!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MomWife

moltal213 said:


> Momwife I'm with you i had no temp rise I don't even .. Know .. If af gona come I REALLY don't want to b in lingo .. Bleh .. It wud suck having so many symtoms I've never felt but its my body being silly .. No o .. Or what ever hope u caught it otherwise :)

I understand when you want ttc very badly you get really anxious. I am seeing all these beautiful pregnant women and I look at them and say awwwwwww I wish that was me. Hopefully one day we will all end up pregnant soon. AF supposed to come somehwere between the 24th-28th. I hope she does not show her face. If so will I can start all over again. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I am 9DPO and I think I missed out htis month since i was ill and we missed the day of O but we BD on 3 days before and the day before. FX to all you ladies this month!
> 
> FX for you too hun :) We :sex: every second day since cd10, so got 5 good tries in. Had really bad cramps yesterday, but today nothing. But hooray no spotting so far like last month.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you caught it this time! I am trying not to symptom spot this month since I was driving myself crazy last month and the previous month. Godd that you got 5 good tries!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. AF is due in 5 days. Started testing (I know, way too early ha ha) and seen BFN's, but I'm not out yet. No real symptoms though. But no spotting either, so that's a good sign!


----------



## moltal213

Hi everyone hope your weekend was awesome !! 

Even though my ticker says its cd1 for me nope .. No af .. So I guess this means tomorrow I would be 1 day late right I'm not sure when u meant to start countin ? I've been strong enough not to test haha .. I still need to wait I guess .. N no sign of luteal phase or whatever its called .. 

Owl I can't see I'm sure they r amazing . Ur pregnancy sounds like its goin nice n smoothly .. !! Can't believe you 6 weeks already happy happy 6 weeks !!! 

Den hope ur af doesn't show in a few days I want to test but can't .. I really can't .. Lol hope u have good luck . 

Momwife fx for you it temps r at least doin somethin well showin ur body signs haha yay !! :)


----------



## moltal213

Bfn - 2days late :cry: 
How is everyone else .. ??


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Another BFN for me this morning, and the most painful cramps ever! Had to leave work, I'm resting at home. They've subsided quite a bit. Thought AF was coming but so far haven't had any bleeding. If I don't see any this afternoon I might get my husband to pick up some FRER


----------



## moltal213

Den looks like you n me are in lingo pingo sigh not fun I really don't want to wait 2months fir an af hopefully I can get an early gynae appointment so I can see why I have swollen glands n etc .. Hope my medical aid will cover it have a lovely weekend everyone :)


----------



## MomWife

AF came last night:growlmad: Well on to another cycle. I am thinking if I want to temp this cycle or not. How is everybody doing today? :hugs: FX for you ladies!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

no sign of AF yet


----------



## moltal213

Yip still in lingo lol ... N trying loads of different exciting things lol check last page of my journal you shall c my excitement momwife if n wen af arrives I will temp then goin to ntnp for 2months.. N try put weight on too my current bmi 17 so ya needs to go up :)


----------



## OwlBump

Hi ladies, i'm back. I've been having a heck of a month.. Had people visiting and both me and OH have been laid off work due our company being bought out (we worked in the same office) trying to sort out benefits so we can get by until we can find more work :cry: 

I've got my midwife appointment first thing in the morning :) My father-in-law is a nurse and got his ex-midwife friend to come round and we heard babies heartbeat yesterday :cloud9:

Would some one mind helping me catch up with the goings on?

I'll be back around then, Also Sorry i didn't reply to your message moltal! For some reason the reply button was greyed out? :S


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Hi ladies, i'm back. I've been having a heck of a month.. Had people visiting and both me and OH have been laid off work due our company being bought out (we worked in the same office) trying to sort out benefits so we can get by until we can find more work :cry:
> 
> I've got my midwife appointment first thing in the morning :) My father-in-law is a nurse and got his ex-midwife friend to come round and we heard babies heartbeat yesterday :cloud9:
> 
> Would some one mind helping me catch up with the goings on?
> 
> I'll be back around then, Also Sorry i didn't reply to your message moltal! For some reason the reply button was greyed out? :S

Good to hear from you! Sorry to hear about your rough time. Hope things look up for you guys soon.

Not much going on here, other then another weird cycle for me. We have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I just want some clarification about my cysts and to find out things I can do to make things better. My cycle this month has been wonky too, but I expect AF to be gone by the weekend. We are giving November our all and are going to start :sex: right away.


----------



## moltal213

So sorry owl to hear about that its been very quiet here kinda gave up on it haha was sure no one was coming back.

Life is very unfair sometimes i hope you n ur oh can find lovely new jobs fx:) 

Must be amazing to hear the heart beat thats really good news .. im currently not sure what my cycle is doing im either 7dpo 4 dpo or 5 dpo lol who knows all i know i will only test in 2 weeks on my birthday 12 nov :) Im still waiting for af havent taken a test since last week because my charts have been quite right so ya

den hope doc tells you good news i have to wait till the 17th of dec to see my gynae :cry:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> So sorry owl to hear about that its been very quiet here kinda gave up on it haha was sure no one was coming back.
> 
> Life is very unfair sometimes i hope you n ur oh can find lovely new jobs fx:)
> 
> Must be amazing to hear the heart beat thats really good news .. im currently not sure what my cycle is doing im either 7dpo 4 dpo or 5 dpo lol who knows all i know i will only test in 2 weeks on my birthday 12 nov :) Im still waiting for af havent taken a test since last week because my charts have been quite right so ya
> 
> den hope doc tells you good news i have to wait till the 17th of dec to see my gynae :cry:

How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## moltal213

DenyseGiguere said:


> moltal213 said:
> 
> 
> den hope doc tells you good news i have to wait till the 17th of dec to see my gynae :cry:
> 
> How are you doing? :hugs:Click to expand...

honestly either i just want my temps to stay up or just want my af already its a killer wait and all the symtom spottin my goodness i mean why lol im not gona do it anymore..


----------



## OwlBump

Well, i'm pleased to see people are still around :) 

Wishing everyone luck x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

AF is finally starting to look like she's going to disappear - was a very wonky cycle (doctor says most likely due to my cyst rupture last month). We are going to try pineapple core this cycle, along with cutting out a lot of sugar and fatty foods. Hopefully it helps!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MomWife

Owl, so sorry you and your OH is going through this situation. I hope everything will return to normal soon for the both of you.:hugs:

I am been extremly busy since I have been cleaning mu unorganized house (now it is organized), both of my daughters have been sick, and was worrying about the preschool postion since they have not called me yet to tell me about my start date. Yesterday a hospital called me for a phone interview. The pay is not much, it is full-time, and it's not what I want to do but if I do get the position, I will make sure I will try my best to work my way up.

I am on CD11. I forgot to take my temp this morning since I had to get up early to wash clothes. 

How is everybody else doing today?:hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

AF is finally gone - we're going to start trying tonight :) Going to be much more relaxed this cycle. We're also starting to :sex: a lot earlier than last month, so maybe that'll help. We're also cutting out a lot of sugar and carbs so hopefully this will help too. 

it's still snowing here - yuck! Hope everyone else is having a great day :)


----------



## moltal213

2013 has been quite a pretty shit year sounds horrible still currently in lingo didn't feel like takin temperatures or nada and these symtons r killin me :cry:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> 2013 has been quite a pretty shit year sounds horrible still currently in lingo didn't feel like takin temperatures or nada and these symtons r killin me :cry:

no AF yet?


----------



## moltal213

Nope .. if I ovulated wen ff says then it shud come Tuesday or wed


----------



## moltal213

Are you ladies still here ??


----------



## OwlBump

Still about, just watching here mostly. Though nothing seems to be happening.

Molt you got your BFP?!?!


----------



## moltal213

Indeed that's why I thought I'd ask .. 
Yip got it nearly 13days ago I think so we can b bump buddies !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Owl - good to hear from you! How is your pregnancy going?

I'm doing good. I start testing in the next few days, AF is due on the 26th. Don't have any symptoms at all, which I'm not sure if that means anything or not lol. 

I started shakeology almost 2 weeks ago and already down 6 pounds. Eating a lot better to help with the PCOS and just overall feel better about myself. I really hope we get a BFP this month - it would mean being due very close to our 7th wedding anniversary :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Indeed that's why I thought I'd ask ..
> Yip got it nearly 13days ago I think so we can b bump buddies !!

Sooo happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## OwlBump

Ohhhh YAY! bump buddies! Congratulations :D! I'll have to pop in more often now people are back haha.

The pregnancy is going fab, the morning sickness though... I feel like It's killing me  i had it for a few days at 5 weeks, but 10w+5 it came back worse than ever. Vomming a few times a day on most days.. ha.. 

First scan tomorrow!

Best of luck to you Den ! I've never heard of shakeology? I think the weightloss helps though, i lost 12lb in 2 months and then we got our bfp. got my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## moltal213

Den - thanks so much I am crossing fingers for you I agree the shakealogy sound different congrats on losin the weight !! 
Owl u waited 10 weeks for your first scan wow lol I wud die .. I beat you can't wait oo nauseous sounds terrible touch wood I haven't had and just a bad stomach but that seems to have gone .. Hope it goes away !! I'm due two months after you so excited !!


----------



## OwlBump

Sooo exciting, yeah believe it or not the 10 week wait has flown by! The sickness is helping drop the lbs though ;)

I have butterflies tonight like something crazy though! 18 hours to go


----------



## moltal213

So excited for you owl and I'm sure you have a very healthy baby .. I think in gettin flu .. So hot and body hurts feel terrible n I write an exam tomorrow bleh .. So far time has ya I guess gone quite quick I mean 6 weeks already wow lol .. 
Den how did the testin go ?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

BFN this morning but I'm only 8dpo. But since yesterday been having a lot of cramping. Not super painful, but noticable. And having twinges near my uterus. Either AF is coming....or maybe implantation?


----------



## moltal213

DenyseGiguere said:


> BFN this morning but I'm only 8dpo. But since yesterday been having a lot of cramping. Not super painful, but noticable. And having twinges near my uterus. Either AF is coming....or maybe implantation?

I only got my bfp at 13dpo .. N yes it cud b a sign of implantation but I wudnt know I had late implantation .. Crossin fingers for you .. Hope its ur turn !!


----------



## OwlBump

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Den, i didn't get mine until 11-12DPO 

Just had my scan done, can't believe the feeling!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Den, i didn't get mine until 11-12DPO
> 
> Just had my scan done, can't believe the feeling!

Yay! How was it?


----------



## moltal213

First tears of joy owl? Congrats !!


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> Yay! How was it?




moltal213 said:


> First tears of joy owl? Congrats !!

I welled up but didn't cry haha such an amazing feeling, OH though! he sobbed his eyes out most of the way home  ! 

Really cannot wait for the next scan, we can't stop looking at the pictures :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Well BFN for me this morning but it's still early and I'm using cheap tests. I feel "different" but not stalking it up to pregnancy lol. AF is due in 4 days.


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies! My birthday is today!! Can't really do too much since it is snowing where I live! I hate cold weather!!! I love looking at snow but hate to be in it!

I am on CD7 and AF finally stoopped. I will try my best to BD every other day. I am still not taking temps. 

Den, don't give up yet, keep testing. You never know you just might caught the egg. It's not over until AF shows.:hugs:

Owl, I know you had to be very excited when you had your scan done. Awwwwww!!! I would have cried!! AWWWW to your OH!!! :flower: 

I am happy to see all of these pregnancy updates!! Keep them coming ladies!! 

I hope that this month or next month someone will receive their BFP!!FX!:hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Good Morning ladies!!

Well after 2 very faint positives on cheapies yesterday, I got my BFP this morning with FRER!! We are over the moon. I did not expect this to happen so soon (this was our third cycle - same amount of time it took us to conceive our son). 

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131125_051959_283.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moltal213

Congrats den how amazin is it that we all got our bfp .. Momwife you next hey .. 
Quite a rough day wow they thought I was havin an ectopic again .. Bleh luckily bby n their heart fine pumped a lot but I still have to be careful .. But my cyst might need removing let's hope not fx ladies n owl for the pictures I can't stop lookin either .. !!


----------



## OwlBump

Awww Den!!! Congrats :) momwife I've still got high hope for you soon too !!!

Really hope you don't need to have it removed moltal , very glad to hear baby is well :) 

I'm waiting to see if I get a call back from the hospital today or tomorrow. When we had the scan we opted for the first trimester screening for Down's syndrome . They sai d they will only call us if theirs a high risk detected. Fingers crossed no calls yet :) I'm not overly worried but there's a little bit of me concerned still 

Might be getting another free scan on Dec 4th we've volunteered to help with ultrasound training so waiting to see if I'm needed :D I hope so haha I can't wait to see baby again


----------



## moltal213

Would be lovely to get a free scan .. N as for the baby yip all was good but still have brown discharge / spottin .. I know baby gona b ok mayb its my blood type cos I'm negative bleh .. Antibodies r fightin the baby hope everyone good !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Off to the doctor this afternoon for confirmation. Will update as soon as I can. I know it will be positive. I did my last FRER this morning and the line was even darker and showed up in like 15 seconds. Plus I am soooo nauseous. Maybe a girl? lol


----------



## moltal213

I've only started the nausea now only prob is I can't eat lol I'm sure I'm having a boy .. Just all the things pointin to it .. So excited yay !!! So we have a baby due in may july and August? .. So fun amazing how we so close !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Doctor confirmed my pregnancy. EDD is August 7, 2014 :happydance:

First scan will be sometime in January. So excited!


----------



## OwlBump

Awwww yay :D ! This is amazing. My EDD got brought forward a day at my scan to 4th June. But we'll see he/she seemed very lazy 

Thankfully my nausea seemed to have stopped today, went from voming 5 times a day to not even feeling sick haha. 13 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Awwww yay :D ! This is amazing. My EDD got brought forward a day at my scan to 4th June. But we'll see he/she seemed very lazy
> 
> Thankfully my nausea seemed to have stopped today, went from voming 5 times a day to not even feeling sick haha. 13 weeks tomorrow!

You're almost half way there!! 

I've had nausea since the day before I got my BFP lol. Did not get nausea when I was pregnant with my son until about 6 weeks. I'm hoping this means we're having a girl. Either way I'll be happy as long as he/she is healthy!


----------



## OwlBump

Just had my letter from the FT Downs screening at the scan, we got a lovely result of 1 in 9246 chance :D Very pleased!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Just had my letter from the FT Downs screening at the scan, we got a lovely result of 1 in 9246 chance :D Very pleased!

YAY!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm feeling sickly today. Guess it's a good thing! Means everything should be going well with baby. Cramping/pain near the uterus (not too bad though) and nausea.


----------



## moltal213

Yay to the screening !!! .. Lol the moods begin but I think for a reason haha .. Den I know nausea is a good thing but I'd rather not have it I want to eat but can't :cry: good luck !


----------



## OwlBump

Ohh i feel for you both! :( The nausea is the worst. I found that Peppermint tea settled it right down


----------



## OwlBump

Just thought i'd stop by, How is everyone?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Doing okay over here - lots of nausea and feeling very tired. I'm glad for the nausea though - it reminds me everything is okay and not to worry about something going wrong :)


----------



## moltal213

Hi owl :hi: .. & den .. Hope u ladies r goin well I'm losig weight badly aha I can't eat .. Sniff the nausea taunts me but doesnt happen so happy I'm off work soon yay !! I'm slightly nervous cos I don't have many symtoms .. But I know baby ok :) good luck to everyone


----------



## MomWife

I am so happy that you pregnant ladies are still posting here!:happydance: :hugs: Happy to know that all of you ladies are doing ok. I hope I receive my BFP so that I can be with you ladies!!

I am 5DPO and AF is due around the 15th. My stomach hasn't been feeling well for about 3 days now. Maybe I am getting sick probably from 1 of the kiddies at school.:shrug:


----------



## moltal213

Momwife I hope u can join us too will be great to all be bump buddies !! A few more days n u can test hopin for ur bfp ! One of my symptoms was a bad stomach also thought it was the kids I work with .. I'm really crossin everything for you :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hope everyone is doing well!

I got my reading back from Cheri22 last night. She said I'm going to have a girl :) I'm also predicted a :pink: with the chinese gender calculator (which was also accurate with my son)


----------



## MomWife

moltal213 said:


> Momwife I hope u can join us too will be great to all be bump buddies !! A few more days n u can test hopin for ur bfp ! One of my symptoms was a bad stomach also thought it was the kids I work with .. I'm really crossin everything for you :)


I hope so I would be extremly happy! If AF do not show on time I will test on the 18th or 19th. FX for me! :winkwink::wacko:


----------



## moltal213

I've passed my 8 week milestone now to reach 12 weeks haha the nausea has hit me 24hours even wakes me up hope everyone else ok n u enjoyed the weekend ..


----------



## OwlBump

Really hope you are joining us MomWife :D I'm excited for you xx

Wow Molt 8 weeks already?! That time has gone so fast, When do you see yours doctor/midwife? 

I'm feeling better than ever at the moment, apart from a stuffy nose i can't budge thats waking me up at night, Not done a great deal this week mostly just trying to do all the Christmas shopping i left until the last minute  

I've got my 16 week antenatal appointment on the 19th .

How is everyone?


----------



## moltal213

My 8 week scan was on monday my next appointment the 13th of Jan .. Always nervous haha .. Glad the nausea stopped only problem mine started 2 weeks so I think I'm in a long run for mornin sickness


----------



## MomWife

Hello Mortal and Owl!!! How are you wonderful ladies doing?

I am 14DPO and I have been having cramps on and off since 5DPO any of u ladies experienced this? I don't know what is going with this cycle. AF is due tomorrow. I think AF will arrive tomorrow.:growlmad: I really wish that she would stay away. If AF don't arrive, I will test on the 21st since AF might just might be late.:shrug: I am going crazy ladies! :wacko:


----------



## OwlBump

MomWife said:


> Hello Mortal and Owl!!! How are you wonderful ladies doing?
> 
> I am 14DPO and I have been having cramps on and off since 5DPO any of u ladies experienced this? I don't know what is going with this cycle. AF is due tomorrow. I think AF will arrive tomorrow.:growlmad: I really wish that she would stay away. If AF don't arrive, I will test on the 21st since AF might just might be late.:shrug: I am going crazy ladies! :wacko:

Hey Momwife :D Good to hear AF hasn't showed yet, i've been keeping an eye out just in case you stop by with an update .

I'm very well thanks, morning sickness seems to have returned this week, first thing when i wake up i'm sick but it goes away all day form there so its ok really :)

I did have cramping from 4DPO on and off it felt abit different to AF cramps though i didn't get those often along with nipples that hurt like there was no tomorrow ! ha

I'm impressed you didn't test yet I said i'd wait until AF was a few days late buuuut i was suspicious from 7DPO and tested on 10DPO  ha. The best of luck to you hun!!!!


----------



## MomWife

Hello Owl!!! :flower: I am glad that you are doing well!!

Wow at least the morning sickness is not throughout the whole day.:thumbup: Do you know if you want to know the gender or you will want to be surprised? I can't wait until I get pregnant so that I can share what is going on with the pregnancy. 

The cramps do feel a bit different from AF cramps. I hope that's a good sign. For the past 2 months I used to spot before AF shows now this cycle I am not spotting, this makes me think that this cycle is different. :shrug:

I do want to test but I am going to wait if AF does not show. The latest I will test is the 21st on hubby's birthday! That would be a great birthday present and Christmas present. :happydance: I hope AF stays away. Keep your FX for me.


----------



## OwlBump

MomWife said:


> Hello Owl!!! :flower: I am glad that you are doing well!!
> 
> Wow at least the morning sickness is not throughout the whole day.:thumbup: Do you know if you want to know the gender or you will want to be surprised? I can't wait until I get pregnant so that I can share what is going on with the pregnancy.
> 
> The cramps do feel a bit different from AF cramps. I hope that's a good sign. For the past 2 months I used to spot before AF shows now this cycle I am not spotting, this makes me think that this cycle is different. :shrug:
> 
> I do want to test but I am going to wait if AF does not show. The latest I will test is the 21st on hubby's birthday! That would be a great birthday present and Christmas present. :happydance: I hope AF stays away. Keep your FX for me.

Aww that would be a lovely Birthday/Christmas present! I'm really excited for you; haha i can't wait to know (How weird is that!) I want us too all be able to chat about pregnancy together :D My fingers are definitely staying crossed for you :xmas12:

As for Gender we should be finding out on January 17th if baby cooperates, he/she was very lazy at the 12 week scan. They weren't overly keen on moving around at all when we wanted; we are staying pretty neutral for now, did look at a few gender predictors for fun and we got 3 that said girl and 2 that said boy haha! Not swaying until we see for sure :yellow:<3


----------



## MomWife

I am 15DPO and AF is supposed to arrive today. Thank you for keeping your FX for me!! So far no spotting. Usually a day or 2 before AF I always spot, so this time nothing. My hubby even asked me this morning are you spotting yet, and I said no. He said I don't think you are pregnant yet since you been on birth control for 6 years. I said I don't know. :shrug: I had a dream last night that we was out of milk and I went to a couple of stores and they was all out of milk too. Weird dream! Will keep you updated if AF shows up today or not. 

I can't wait until you find out what you 2 lovebirds are having. Just soooo wonderful!:happydance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife - I hope AF doesn't show for you hun. Any update?

Sorry I haven't been around too much, this morning sickness is really kicking my butt. It lasts all day and nothing helps. I'm just feeling awful.


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> MomWife - I hope AF doesn't show for you hun. Any update?
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around too much, this morning sickness is really kicking my butt. It lasts all day and nothing helps. I'm just feeling awful.

Sorry to hear you're still feeling bad; i feel for you and really hope it buggers off soon! I was the same for 2 weeks and it was truly awful. then it just stopped one day. Its back again now in the morning but it goes away at least!
I adopted Peppermint tea as the go to thing and it helped a bunch.

MomWife - Any news? :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> MomWife - I hope AF doesn't show for you hun. Any update?
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around too much, this morning sickness is really kicking my butt. It lasts all day and nothing helps. I'm just feeling awful.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're still feeling bad; i feel for you and really hope it buggers off soon! I was the same for 2 weeks and it was truly awful. then it just stopped one day. Its back again now in the morning but it goes away at least!
> I adopted Peppermint tea as the go to thing and it helped a bunch.
> 
> MomWife - Any news? :DClick to expand...

Hubby is picking me up some Preggo Pops - I sure hope they work cause nothing else does.


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! AF has not arrived yet. I am not spotting either! My breasts and nipples are just soooo sensitive! Is that a good sign? Will update tomorrow if AF shows up. Hubby wants to test on his birthday which is on the 21st! Don't know if I can wait that long, but I will for him. I hope! 

Denyse, I hope you will feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife - wow, you're patient! I couldn't wait that long haha. Good luck!


----------



## moltal213

Good to come bak to this I'm really hoping for u momwife I was on the pill 5 years .. So anythin is possible I'm so upset I won't b able to c if u get a bfp momwife because in goin on holiday the 20th n comin bak the 6 th so won't b on bnb I really hope u get it !! Den .. I'm takin nausea tablets n I still feel like shit .. My baby gona b a fussy one wen u having ur scan?? .. Owl can't believe u 15weeks already .. Wow .. How time has flown .. Hope u ladies r well have a lovely week !!


----------



## MomWife

AF is still not here yet! I just might test on Friday! HAHAHA! So now I am 2 days late! Wow, I have never been late for AF! Will keep you ladies updated. Thank you ladies! :hugs::flower: Can't wait to have preggy chats with all of you ladies.:winkwink:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I don't get a scan until 12-14 weeks. Have to call my dr. in the new year to book appointment for my checkup, then blood work, then scan. All happens around 12 weeks. 

MomWife - keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## OwlBump

MomWife - I was on the Contraceptive injection and Implant for 4 years then 9 months after TTC i got pregnant, i think some of the reason i didnt before was weight related though :) The sore breasts and nipples was one of the first things that i had when i got my BFP :D It's sounding good! Really hopeful for yoouuu

Den - Did the Prego Pops help? I've never heard of them 

Molt - I know i can't believe it i'm 16 weeks tomorrow :D! I'm going away on the 20th too to my mums with OH staying until 28th but i will take my laptop down so i can check in every few days, i'll use my phone to keep an eye out on 20th-21st haha 

I've got my 16 week midwife appointment on 19th


----------



## DenyseGiguere

No, so far preggo pops aren't helping either :(


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> No, so far preggo pops aren't helping either :(

Aww bless :( Sorry to hear that. Feel better soon x


----------



## moltal213

I'm takin nauseau tablets which have helped but still sometimes struggle to eat momwife I hope af hasn't shown her face yet !!!! Owl I'm so excited for u n happy 16 weeks !! U r finding out if its a boy or girl hey? :) I cud use my fone but its christmas time to spend with family not a fone haha .


----------



## MomWife

AF still hasn't shown yet! Now I am 3 days late!!! Can't wait until I test!!! FX for me!! This has to be great news since I am never late. :hugs::flower::baby:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> AF still hasn't shown yet! Now I am 3 days late!!! Can't wait until I test!!! FX for me!! This has to be great news since I am never late. :hugs::flower::baby:

:test:


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> AF still hasn't shown yet! Now I am 3 days late!!! Can't wait until I test!!! FX for me!! This has to be great news since I am never late. :hugs::flower::baby:
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

Omg omg haha, no pressure but.... :test: :xmas17:


----------



## moltal213

Please test for me :shy: haha .. Momwife I really hope its ur turn how's ur temps looking ?


----------



## MomWife

I stopped taking my temps last cycle since I was getting sooooo stressed out! I am 19DPO now! DH hid the pregnancy test so I would not test until the 21st! Nooooooooooo!!!!! I was going to test this morning. He asked me what I was looking for and I told him, then he said "Oh you are not going to find it because I put it in a special place!!! I was sooooo mad! :growlmad: He said you are not going to find out before me, we are going to find out at the same time. :dohh:


----------



## moltal213

Slip to the shops n buy. New one haha shame if oh sweet in that way doesn't want u to worry if u do get a bfp u wud b like 6 weeks already right? I hope wen I come bk in jan there will b wonderful news hehe yay :)


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I will test later on today after I get of from work!! Hopefully I can post a pic of it too to see what you ladies think!! FX for me!!! :flower::loopy:


----------



## OwlBump

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies! I will test later on today after I get of from work!! Hopefully I can post a pic of it too to see what you ladies think!! FX for me!!! :flower::loopy:

Hehehe!!!! Yaaaaay! I'll check back for a picture later :D good luck xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies! I will test later on today after I get of from work!! Hopefully I can post a pic of it too to see what you ladies think!! FX for me!!! :flower::loopy:

Good lucK!!! Can't wait for your update


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies!! I finally receive my :bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo: I am soooo happy! Now I can finally join you ladies!!!! yay!!
 



Attached Files:







1220031812.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrs_hopeful

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Hi Ladies

I am new on this forum so I am a little bit lost
First can anyone please explain acronyms?!

I'm a bit lost redaing posts lol!!

I am 28, husband is 26 and we have been trying for about 8 months... We are now seriously trying! I have been tracking my ovulation with Tests so my cycle is 33 days.. last period 10.12 so next period due on the 12.01 so ovulations should be around 27th? I havent started testing temp..because my temp is weird! 

Any advice would be appreciated guys


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> Hey ladies!! I finally receive my :bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo: I am soooo happy! Now I can finally join you ladies!!!! yay!!

OMG!!!! YAY!!!! :happydance: 

So happy for you hun! <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

mrs_hopeful said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Hi Ladies
> 
> I am new on this forum so I am a little bit lost
> First can anyone please explain acronyms?!
> 
> I'm a bit lost redaing posts lol!!
> 
> I am 28, husband is 26 and we have been trying for about 8 months... We are now seriously trying! I have been tracking my ovulation with Tests so my cycle is 33 days.. last period 10.12 so next period due on the 12.01 so ovulations should be around 27th? I havent started testing temp..because my temp is weird!
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated guys

Welcome :wave:

what sort of acronyms? You mean like "BFP" "BFN", etc.? If so, BFP = big fat positive BFN = big fat negative OPK = Ovulation Predictor Kit. Those are some :)


----------



## MomWife

Thank you Denyse!! I still can't believe I am pregnant!!! Now we are bump buddies!!!:hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> Thank you Denyse!! I still can't believe I am pregnant!!! Now we are bump buddies!!!:hugs:

Yes we are! So exciting :) Will you be calling your doc?


----------



## OwlBump

I'm so happy for you momwife :D I had such a good feeling for you this month.

You must keep us upto date on how you get on when you see your dr :) xxx


----------



## MomWife

Yes, I will call her in the morning to set up an appointment. I will keep you ladies up to date when I go to my appointments. This thread should be the bump buddies LOL!! Thank you Owl!! :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## OwlBump

Hey ladies :) 

How was everyone Christmas? 

Thought i'd pop up a bump progress pic from 12 week and 17 weeks, certainly starting to feel round haha 

https://i41.tinypic.com/a3mv4j.png


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Owl - wow! hard to believe you're 17 weeks already. Looking good!

Sorry I haven't posted much - my morning sickness has only gotten worse. I think I will be home from work until Thursday at least. I can't keep any food down :(

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## MomWife

Owl!! Wow I love the pics!!! :happydance:

Denyse, I am sorry that you are not feeling well. I hope you feel better soon. Here is lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am starting to get nauseous. I am still very fatigued which is normal. Last night I had to use the bathroom, but I did not want to get out of bed, so I was like well I am about to go back to sleep. Well you know that didn't work so I just had to go to the bathroom! I don't like waking up out of sleep to use the bathroom. :growlmad:

My Dr. schedule is sooo full to the point that I have an appt in the 1st week in February. She told me to call every week to see if patients cancelled their appts. I hope I will be able to get in there sooner. Well the good news is that I have my prenatal vitamins. So I do not have to worry about that.


----------



## OwlBump

Hey ladies how is everyone? 

Just wanted to say I've felt baby every evening for the past 3 days :) Baby kick pretty hard 3 times tonight and OH just happened to feel one! So happy :) xx


----------



## MomWife

I am sick right now. Certain smells and foods just makes me soooo sick! :growlmad: That is great that you are feeling your baby move!!! I know everytime you feel your baby move, you get very happy! :winkwink::flower:


----------



## OwlBump

Oh bless that's horrible :( x I hope you feel abit better soon Hun x

My morning sickness has gone now but every morning when I wake I vomit up loads of bile :/ I have horrific heart burn that strikes before during and after eating but I've accepted now that is just how it is for me.. Blerg

Still on a tots high wanting to feel baby again


----------



## messerwife11

Hello everyone, im new to the site. If my topic is not for this thread please help direct me else where. Im 23, my hubby is 25. We have been ttc for 2 years. My hubbys sperm count is wonderful 42 million. My monthly cycles are 29 days. A year ago I started seeing a new dr. They know I ovulate from ultasounds, and that everything appears normal. In july 2013, I did clomid for 5 days, I went for my us on day 15, it showed I had ovulated about 12 hours before the us. My hubby and I decided to wait until after 2 years, that was december. We decided it being a new year we would try the clomid again and stick with it. I have an apt on january 10. Im a little afraid of multiples.? My mom and others say your trying to hard, honestly we do have sex every other day, but im a lot calmer about it than the first year. Any advice is appriciated, thanks for listening :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted a lot lately, this darn morning sickness has been kicking my butt! Couldn't go to work last week because it was so bad. Went back to my doctor and he prescribed Zofran, and it seems to be helping. I'm actually able to eat and keep food down now! The morning sickness is still bad, but it's bearable. I'm really hoping that the worst is over and soon it will be gone completely!

We have our first doctor's appointment next Monday. After that we should be able to finally book our 12 week ultrasound! My dad also ordered us a doppler for Christmas, it should be here in a few weeks. Can't wait to try it out <3

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## moltal213

Yay !!! Momwife ur pregnant yay !! We all pregnant how weird that all four of us r preggy .. I'm sure I'm havin a girl because I'm growin sideways like a water melon haha ... Hope u ladies r well sorry I haven't been around was on holiday n spent wat I cud with oh .. As for symtoms cramps gosh terrible n motion sickness n mood swings n acne sigh .. 
Mess - I wud say u in the wrong place but then again u askin buddies for help .. Clomid can be a risk of twins but it is less likely then anythin else has ur husband been tested?? Good luck hope u find answers


----------



## moltal213

O yes a bump pic :shy:
 



Attached Files:







picmix-602014-13507.jpeg
File size: 92.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OwlBump

I love how all 4 of us are pregnant it's kinda strange but amazing ! I'm curious to see how things go for everyone but I do really really hope your sickness' pass faster than mine did.

I feel better in my self but starting to feel tired again earlier in the day now.. I went to bed at 8pm last night when I'm usually a night owl haha.

I got refered to a consultant on my last midwife appointment because I have high blood pressure it was pre pregnancy but I'm still pretty freaked out :/ all the take of the damage it can do and early induction possibility has been rolling around in my head


----------



## moltal213

Owlbump luckily mine is just nausea n it depends on the day .. No vommittin just sensitive stomch to gross things haha hold my breath hehe .. I got over bein tired now its startin again I know how u feel bleh .. And as the blood pressure im the opposite low blood pressure they always worry us I'm sure we will be fine :)


----------



## OwlBump

haha thanks, yeah i'm sure all will be fine too ^^

Loving the bump pic btw!!


----------



## moltal213

I just had this weird thought - how weird wud it b if we all had girls lol .. 2 months till I find out :( .. Owl soon u will know excited !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm pretty sure we're having a girl - just a feeling I have. If it's another boy that's okay too :) Though people keep joking that there may be more than 1 baby in there because I've been so sick. I hope they're wrong lol


----------



## moltal213

O yes den you haven't been for a scan yet? Wow I wud die lol .. I've already been for 4 scans or 3 can't remember lol haha wow just imagine wud b a surprise !! Twins I have always wanted twins :)


----------



## OwlBump

I'd have both loved and hated twins haha, abit of me had fingers crossed at the first scan hehe

Yuup 8 days :D! I'm so excited

I feel so far ahead of everyone its scary! When your first scan den? 12 weeks?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> O yes den you haven't been for a scan yet? Wow I wud die lol .. I've already been for 4 scans or 3 can't remember lol haha wow just imagine wud b a surprise !! Twins I have always wanted twins :)

No, here you don't get a scan until 12-14 weeks, then you get the gender one at around 20 weeks. I could go and pay for an early scan, but that would be too expensive. On a good note though we heard the babys' heartbeat on our doppler last night! Felt so much relief and almost cried a little.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> I'd have both loved and hated twins haha, abit of me had fingers crossed at the first scan hehe
> 
> Yuup 8 days :D! I'm so excited
> 
> I feel so far ahead of everyone its scary! When your first scan den? 12 weeks?

I have my doctor's appointment on Monday, then we should be able to book our ultrasound. It's all done through my doctor's office, then we go to the ultrasound place. I'm hoping to get it scheduled for near the end of the month. Not long now!


----------



## MomWife

Moltal, thanks for the bump pic! Very cute!!! :winkwink:

Denyse, I know you cannot wait until your appt on Monday! Let us know how it went.

Owl, How are you doing? Certain smells makes me soooo sick. I made tacos yesterday and that smell was horrible! I really love tacos too. I didn't eat any since I thought it was going to make me throw up. :growlmad: I have been eating celery & carrots which is something new for me.

I hope I have a boy since I already have 2 girls but if it is another girl I would be haapy just as long she is happy and healthy!! I will let you ladies know if I get an earlier appt date.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I was also excited yesterday because I could smell coffee again without being sick! Had my first cup of Tim's coffee in 2 months. Oh heaven...

Unfortunately both my husband and son are sick. They're both at home today. Poor hubby has a lung infection and my poor son has a fever and a cough. I know I'll be worrying about them all day while I'm at work. Going to leave a bit early today though so I can get home to them.


----------



## OwlBump

MomWife said:


> Owl, How are you doing? Certain smells makes me soooo sick. I made tacos yesterday and that smell was horrible! I really love tacos too. I didn't eat any since I thought it was going to make me throw up. :growlmad: I have been eating celery & carrots which is something new for me.

I'm doing pretty well thanks; feeling tired lately though a trying to get my eating back on track i ate so much junk over Christmas its hard not to do it now, but really can't be munching away on rubbish or i'm sure i'll pile on the weight! :blush:

Ya know.. I've never eaten a taco haha, they look nice though! I really feel for you i had 3-4 weeks where i swear all i could stomach was a sausage rolls and Coco pops ha.. It was horrible


----------



## moltal213

All I can stomach wen I'm nauseous is flings nom nom .. Momwife ur nausea sounds horrible does this pregnancy feel different or the same to ur other two?? I'm sure ur oh hopes for a boy two we r 4 girls in my family n now I have 4 nephews lol .. Dens I have a nhs scan on monday so nervous good luck for ur doc appointment have a lovely weekend ladies o yes for nausea we get somethin called asic its for nausea while preggy best stuff ever !! N its not a prescribed med


----------



## MomWife

Moltal, this pregnancy is way different from my other 2. I wasn't this bad. I was all happy and certain smells did not make me sick. DH even said wow you had it made the both of the times when you was pregnant. I was active too, now the only thing I want to do is just lay down and sleep, sleep and sleep. When I came home from work with my DD's I went to lay on the couch and went to sleep, i did the same thing yesterday. :shrug: I just want to get this part over with so I can get back to my normal self (if that ever happens while I am pregnant!)

Owl, wow sausage rolls & Coco pops LOL!!! I can't wait until I get in the 2nd trimester. Yes, tacos are great especially when you cook them at home! 

Denyse, That is great that you had some coffee!!! I hope you DH and son gets well soon. :hugs:


----------



## OwlBump

Goodness me... Where did this come from tonight .... Bloat and bump...

https://i39.tinypic.com/2dlnitz.jpg

I feel like a whale


----------



## moltal213

Momwife mayb then it is a girl? Haha shame I must admit nausea is not fun bleh .. N I know about the tiredness I wake up n feel like I cud sleep again hehe .. Hope u feelin a lil better !! Owl I can't c the pic have to b on my PC I'm in the same boat bloat makes me double the size lol ..
As for me I'm not gettin paid for maternity leave sigh .. Bleh .. N nausea is bak feels worse cos of dry heavin :sick: tmi .. Hope eveyones weekend was good !!


----------



## OwlBump

moltal213 said:


> As for me I'm not gettin paid for maternity leave sigh .. Bleh .. N nausea is bak feels worse cos of dry heavin :sick: tmi .. Hope eveyones weekend was good !!

Oh no :( how come you're not getting paid? If you don't mind me asking? 

My weekend has been nice very chilled out, been playing PC games with my OH haha and dog sitting for my dad


----------



## moltal213

Owl I believe its bwcase I'm a teacher but also such benefits are hard to come by happens wen u live in a 3rd world country I had my scan today baby yawnin kicking she or he is a hulagan haha . Lol im jealous I like good weekends like that


----------



## OwlBump

Awwww how exciting ! I loved seeing bub wriggle around it must have been lovely . 

As for not get maternity pay, i'm a little surprised xx


----------



## moltal213

So was I owl I was convinced lol but its wat happens here apparently sigh .. Its so amazing especially the yawnin cos the baby covered his or her mouth .. So cute .. 4 more days !! Yay


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How's everyone? Cute bump Owl :)

We had our first prenatal visit with my doctor yesterday and he did a complete check up. Everything looks good! We finally got to book our 12 week ultrasound, we go a week from today. So excited!! :happydance:


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies! I have been sick like evryday. I don't want to do anything!! I can't wait until this is over with. My sister & mom called me yesterday and they both said that they think that I will have a boy. I do want a boy, but I just want a baby that is healthy and happy!! 

Moltal, I am sorry that you are not getting paid for maternity leave. :flower:

Owl, I love the bump!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Will chat later ladies. On my way to work. I hope the cafeteria in the school does not have any nasty food since I h ave to be in there with Pre-K for an hour. I hope the rest of this week go much better for me!


----------



## OwlBump

Thanks ladies! I love my bump hah. I'm so tired its only 6pm and if i didnt have to cook tea i'd be in bed already!

Den - So pleased to hear everything is going well; I bet you're going to be counting down the days now you know when x

MomWife - I love it when people try to guess babies gender, it makes me all excited  Everyone seems to think i'm having a girl, but like you said but happy and healthy is all thats important really. Have a good day! Hope the food doesn't suck!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

So I noticed a bit of dark red blood this afternoon. I'm thinking it's just from the pap smear I had done yesterday. I haven't bled with this pregnancy up until now. Trying not to worry but it's hard!


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> So I noticed a bit of dark red blood this afternoon. I'm thinking it's just from the pap smear I had done yesterday. I haven't bled with this pregnancy up until now. Trying not to worry but it's hard!

Oh! Thats no fun, i've never had one myself I'm too young for the test here but i have read before that it can cause some bleeding in pregnancy because of the increased blood flow :) I wouldn't worry too much x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> So I noticed a bit of dark red blood this afternoon. I'm thinking it's just from the pap smear I had done yesterday. I haven't bled with this pregnancy up until now. Trying not to worry but it's hard!
> 
> Oh! Thats no fun, i've never had one myself I'm too young for the test here but i have read before that it can cause some bleeding in pregnancy because of the increased blood flow :) I wouldn't worry too much xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I'm trying not to worry too much. I think it's just from the pap.


----------



## MomWife

Den, Owl is right it is just from the pap. That happened to me in my 1st pregnancy. I know it is hard not to worry but try not to.:hugs::hugs:

The food wasn't that bad. I had to put the kiddies folders in theri bookbags and some of the kids bookbags smelled like cigeratte smoke. The smell was really bothering me. The bad thing is that I will have to deal with this until the summer.:growlmad::growlmad: I feel a bit better today which I am sooo happy about. I am just soooo tired now.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies - the spotting went away almost immediately. It was brown for a little bit but that too went away. Found baby's heartbeat again on the doppler last night so I feel much better :) Looking forward to next week - feels like we've been waiting forever!


----------



## moltal213

Dens I also want to buy / borrow a doppler but I'm sure I've been feelin the baby cos at my scan wen bby wa kickin I felt twitchin in my side felt it again tonight but I dono? I have really tight stomach muscles so maybe its me dreamin .. So happy for u .. 
Owl I wish I cud see if bump sniff can't use my PC sigh 
Momwife u a teacher too? I love my kiidies went bak tidy luckily we get to take out own lunch I still think u having a girl lol :) I'm sure owl I think is a boy n den I have no idea yet mayb a girl :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We think girl :)


----------



## OwlBump

Glad to hear it wasn't long Den :) awww cute! I love using my Doppler, I do try not to use it too often but bub likes to kick it now when using it which is funny

Thinking boy then molt? Hah I posted my 12 week scan up on gender prediction and we had 6girl vs 2boy guesses last time I looked, Apparently bub has a very female shaped skull , but I have no idea:shrug:

2 days to go!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

eeeek 2 days, so exciting! 6 days for me...seems like forever still lol


----------



## moltal213

I think boy lol .. But I don't know much about skull because I even looked it up n it didn't help lol mayb I'm wrong owl .. I guess I can wait I'm only finding out in March so still a while bleh good luck for scans ladies probably won't b here tomorrow so wil only see what u havin on monday owl hope I'm right !!


----------



## OwlBump

Well we had the 20 week scan done and very pleased to say we're having a little Boy!! Nice guess Molt haha

I have another scan at 36 weeks because my placenta is low at the moment but hopefully they said that will self correct :)
 



Attached Files:







1526973_10152595298358009_1664913988_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats Owl!!!

I'm so excited for my ultrasound on Tuesday. Also spoke to the maternity clinic today, and my first appointment is on Wednesday! Now this is all starting to feel real haha!


----------



## OwlBump

Awww lovely! make sure you let us know how both go :) ! 

My next appointment is on 19th Feb with the midwife , start getting bump measured. It's really hit home today.. I'm going to be a mum Lol! Love it


----------



## MomWife

Owl, Yay!!! A boy! Congrats!

I am doing ok today. Yesterday I ate a bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast and when I was at work I had some chocolate milk and an apple. 20 minutes later I had to use the bathroom and then everything came up at least 5 times. When I finally got back to class the Pre-K teacher knew I was sick. I felt sooooo horrible yesterday.


----------



## OwlBump

MomWife said:


> Owl, Yay!!! A boy! Congrats!
> 
> I am doing ok today. Yesterday I ate a bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast and when I was at work I had some chocolate milk and an apple. 20 minutes later I had to use the bathroom and then everything came up at least 5 times. When I finally got back to class the Pre-K teacher knew I was sick. I felt sooooo horrible yesterday.

Thaaaaanks :) 

Oh bless! :(! That sounds really horrible xx Just wanted to ask.. Whats Pre-K ? haha i've never heard of that haha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We went to Babies r Us today to get some ideas for the nursery. I was really tempted to buy some girl clothes as I just have a feeling we're not having another boy. Hubby didn't think it was a good idea. But he says as soon as we find out I can go crazy baby shopping lol. We did buy some cute gender neutral onesies that were on sale.


----------



## MomWife

OwlBump said:


> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> Owl, Yay!!! A boy! Congrats!
> 
> I am doing ok today. Yesterday I ate a bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast and when I was at work I had some chocolate milk and an apple. 20 minutes later I had to use the bathroom and then everything came up at least 5 times. When I finally got back to class the Pre-K teacher knew I was sick. I felt sooooo horrible yesterday.
> 
> Thaaaaanks :)
> 
> Oh bless! :(! That sounds really horrible xx Just wanted to ask.. Whats Pre-K ? haha i've never heard of that hahaClick to expand...

Pre-K is pre kindergarten, or preschool. I am doing a bit better today. I could not fix baked chicken yesterday since just lokking at the chicken just made me sick. My oldest DD put seasonings on the chicken and put it in the oven for me since DH was watching a football game. I did stay in the kitchen with her but it was just making me sick.:growlmad:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

My ultrasound is tomorrow, I am so excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## MomWife

Yay!!!! Let us know how it goes!!!! :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## OwlBump

Yes :D Get back to us after! Will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## moltal213

Hello ladies haha yip I guessed by ur bump owl haga I'm normally right but mine I dono cos its so small lol .. Den hope ur scan went well !! N momwife wow that's terrible sorry for that bein bleh :) I'm a pre primary teacher love my toddlers haha :) hope everyone well I'm just a lil down but life is too short to n sad !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We had our first ultrasound today, and I am over the moon! We won't get a picture until tomorrow, but that's okay. Baby is already very active and has a heart rate of 158. He/she had their legs crossed when the tech found him/her. I'm feeling so blessed and now am okay with all this sickness lol <3


----------



## TwoLezzies

Hi ! 

I'm new my name is Bee and Im still waiting on our postive opk which should be here today or tomorrow we inseminated yesterday (20th) I know sperm lives up to 3-5 days hopefully we do win this cycle if not there is always next cycle I'm trying to keep my sanity but it's slowly falling away! :babydust: to everyone on their ttw


----------



## moltal213

Den my baby was also crossin there legs but I belive I'm havin a boy hehe yay !! I just can't wait anymore I really want to know haha .. So happy for u den .. 

Two we all preggy so luckily no more tww sperm can live depending how strong it is good luck and I hope the best for u !!


----------



## OwlBump

Awww so happy for you both :D I'd love to know babies heart rate but they don't measure it here or let you listen to it because they say it doesn't tell them anything the ultrasound or mum can't? Was a little disappointed lol but i can use my Doppler at home to hear.

Good luck Two as Molt said everyone here is pregnant now :) Took 9 months for me to fall but its so worth the wait. 

I have some horrible belly ache off and on today, Bub keeps pressing what i think is his head against the front of my belly for a few minutes then wiggling away.. Feels like he's trying to get out LOL

21 week bump pic inc haha.. i feel so round, i've lost weight since getting pregnant down 3 kilos so i'm pleased BUT.... I miss my feet! Hahaha
 



Attached Files:







1081356_10152597838808009_1646911650_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moltal213

Owl u looks amazin I too have. Bump pic but looks smaller welll I think I look smaller then 12 weeks hehe .. 
You don't hear the heart beat uh odd never heard of that .. They shud check it, its part of a scan , I am happy u have. Doppler thank goodness !! I get horrible belly ache too it wakes m up hope urs isn't to bad lol about baby wigglin away how cute !! :) you looks amazin owl u really do I don't miss anythin just loving my big boobs want to keep them :haha: .. You look good wow hope baby boy doin good !!


----------



## OwlBump

moltal213 said:


> Owl u looks amazin I too have. Bump pic but looks smaller welll I think I look smaller then 12 weeks hehe ..
> You don't hear the heart beat uh odd never heard of that .. They shud check it, its part of a scan , I am happy u have. Doppler thank goodness !! I get horrible belly ache too it wakes m up hope urs isn't to bad lol about baby wigglin away how cute !! :) you looks amazin owl u really do I don't miss anythin just loving my big boobs want to keep them :haha: .. You look good wow hope baby boy doin good !!

Haha thanks :D 

We did get to see his heart on both ultrasounds, the 20 week scan they did a cross section view and showed us all 4 chambers beating away and the vessels connected, measured all the sections, looked for damage etc and she said it looks perfect and that it was exactly what they expect to see so i'm not worried about not hearing it really. But it would of been nice to get a heart rate in numbers ^^

I was pretty impressed with how they can see all the organs ! Saw his little brain, heart, kidneys and stomach haha :cloud9:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We should be able to book our gender ultrasound for the middle of the March :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'll be 18 weeks at the beginning of March


----------



## OwlBump

Awww nice Den :D Do they not book your next scan now? 

The hospital i went to booked my 20 week at my 12 week appointment. I have my 36 week scan already booked ha..


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Awww nice Den :D Do they not book your next scan now?
> 
> The hospital i went to booked my 20 week at my 12 week appointment. I have my 36 week scan already booked ha..

The doctor at the maternity clinic said she'll book it at my next appointment there which is the last week of February. We can usually get in pretty quick for an ultrasound so I'm sure I'll get in right away :)


----------



## OwlBump

Aaahhh! Very nice :D I'm not sure what the waits are like here if you don't book in advance but most of our NHS hospital waiting times take weeks for everything else hah


----------



## OwlBump

How is everyone doing? 

My plans for the day have been ruined! We were going to take my dads dog to the beach for the afternoon but its peeing it down with rain now... Had a freak hail storm on my way home from the shops last night and its not stopped pouring since ha!.. Darn it!


----------



## moltal213

I'm as stressed as a bucket sigh bleh I am so stressed tired and I feel like I'm doin everythin oh just surrog aroung having a horray sigh .. I hate rainy days owls especially workig with children lol keepin 15 children busy while it rains not fun.. Wat doggy do u have owl? ..


----------



## OwlBump

Aw i know I feel for you, i used to work with 2-4 year olds whilst i was at college as my work exp and rainy days were a nightmare!

She's a 13 year old Staffordshire bull terrier called Sasha, such a darling :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Finally here are some photos from our ultrasound on January 21 :)
 



Attached Files:







OBS NUCHAL 0001.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









OBS NUCHAL 0002.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3









OBS NUCHAL 0003.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









OBS NUCHAL 0004.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 3









OBS NUCHAL 0005.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OwlBump

Awwww! Den how cute are they?! :D x looks good, did all go well? X


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Yep, all is well from the ultrasound. Baby is measuring right on schedule, though I mixed up my LMP so I'm actually due August 2nd and not August 4th lol. Everything looks great with baby, no issues with the NT scan at all :)


----------



## moltal213

Baby looks good den .. Wow congrats !! Not sure what u avin yet maybe boy but dot know haha 

Owl my bull terrier lived till she was 15 lovely dos they really r got a st bernard and a german Shepard .. Big dog person they like my children big children. How u feelin owl ? U gettin closer n closer :)


----------



## OwlBump

Awww Molt i'm jealous haha i'd love a German Shepherd or a St Bernard! They look like total darlings, Sash is just like our child too she lives it up Lol; took her for a walk in the woods today ended up walking 9 miles! She was out like a light when she got home ^^

I'm going pretty well, getting more tired as the weeks go on though. Trying to keep the weight off at the moment, determined to have lost a few lbs when i get weighed next, Had a couple of Braxton hicks the past few days! it really shocked me at the feel of the tightening the first 2 times but they weren't painful and went away when i moved around so i don't mind. Kinda freaked me out though; thinking that real contractions are going to scare the pants of me 

Got my 25 week Midwife appointment 3 weeks today, getting my belly measured for the first time :3 kinda excited about that


----------



## MomWife

Thank you or posting the ultrasound pics Den! 

I have been sick with cold and my asthma has been bothering me. I am feeling bit better now. Hopefully this will be the last time I will get sick like this. I just found out that I have to see a high risk ob-gyn since I have high blod pressure and asthma.:growlmad: I have an appointment at the end of this month. This pregnancy is way different from when I was pregnant with my daughters. It seems like I do not know what to eat anymore. The foods that I used to love, I can't stand the smell of them!

Moltal, wow you have some awesome dogs!! I am also jealous, I can't wait until I get a dog!!I miss having a dog sooo much. 

It seems like everyone is doing ok with their pregnacies which is a great thing!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## OwlBump

Hey again MomWife! Sorry to hear you're having a rough time, i feel your pain with the asthma and high BP.. I was asthmatic for years but the past 2 years it seemed to go but the asprin i've been put on for my BP has triggered the Asthma again.. I've been moved up at medium risk rather than low now :( 

Sucks majorly that you're having such a different experience this time round x but i hear every pregnancy is different n all... 

My pregnancy seems to be in the smooth running time of second tri now, just get the occasional belly pain from baby pressing against me but thats all :) I just got back from a trip to the hospital.. Not baby related but i sliced my finger open on our new blender blade! ha... oohhh it poured... got 3 stitches and an "I was brave" sticker (LOL) for not having the local anesthetic. Good as new now got a massive dressing on it though, seems over dramatic really... haha


----------



## moltal213

Hello ladies hope u had a lovely weekend !! 
Momwfe sorry to hear that I have asthma but not bad .. Hope it calms down .. So weird wow fingers crossed .. Love my doggies !! 

Owl ow about your sore finger 3 stitches isvpainful without somethin to make it numb. wow .. I agree about the pains my poor stomach haha .. 

Touch wood I've been okay the only problem will b my blood type as I'm negative just nervous so far I'm having a water birth .. Yay !!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

18 weeks feels so far away still...still another 3 and a half weeks to go until we can book our gender scan. I'm so anxious to know what we're having! When I was pregnant with my son, I just "knew" we were having a boy, this time around I have no idea!


----------



## OwlBump

Nice to see everyone is still about and progressing well, Turned *23* weeks today.. can't believe where the time has gone :S! 17 weeks till babies due! *gulp* haha!

Been getting braxton hicks the past week on and off and they scared the living day lights out of me  Not bothering me now but all i could think was "ok... lets make this stop now!" Ha... i'm a wimp it didn't hurt but i'm not mentally ready for those just yet.

I have a few friends and family spending 16th - 19th here with me, can't wait but i'm abit worried because were short of sleeping space and i have a friend swapping with my OH so she sleeps with me and he's on the sofa  I'm pretty certain she'll be sick of me unless she's a heavy sleeper! since getting pregnant, i talk and sing sometimes in my sleep ... toss n turn alot more and i migrate across the bed as i please at ungodly hours (apparently!) 

Sorry to make this all about me LOL


Just been told by a friend that 13th Feb is my viability day? Never heard of this until now! 

Whats everyone's next big milestone?


----------



## moltal213

Wow happy 23 weeks owl !! In only 16 weeks yay lol might b long until I found out the sex might b the last 1 to find out .. Sigh .. Lol about the sleepin patterns luckily mine have stayed the same haha I always record my oh he speaks funny languages n snores lol.. Good luck with sleepin arrangements .. :) 

24weeks is vitality day if I remember correctly .. Also only heard about it the other day .. As for Braxton hics drink more water apparently it helps must b fuggin scary wow .. 

Ps I have a poll on my preggy journal please can u ladies vote I'd appreciate it .. No need to stalk :)


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!! I am finally feeling a bit better! My asthma has been much better which I am happy about. I went to the Dr. and she did a pelvic exam and told me that it seems like I am 15 weeks. I am just going to wait until I have the ultrasound to see just how far I am. 

I am happy to know that everyone is doing ok in their pregnancies!!:hugs::flower::flower: Has anyone belly been itching? I have been putting lotion on my belly but it is just itching like crazy!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm doing okay - 15+3 now, and morning sickness is still awful. Though some days are better than others. I'm staying positive that it will end for good soon. Hopefully in less than 3 weeks we can book our gender scan, I'm so anxious to find out what we're having!


----------



## OwlBump

Glad to hear that everything is going good for you both despite the sickness/itching! I'm feeling do tired today, i went out for a walk earlier and i was huffing and puffing away like an odd fart! 

MomWife - I did have a bit of itching across my bump when i first started to stretch out but it wasn't anything bad just a tad irritating, it was just a few days then would stop for a week or so :) 
Pretty exciting about the possible date change! Haha, looking forward to hearing back on that one :D

Den - Fingers crossed that your MS clears up really soon x So exciting that you can book your gender scan soon, i bet you are looking forward to it. Got any hunches yet on boy or girl?

I'm off to go and cook me and OH BBQ chicken Fajitas and potato wedges Mmmmm! :thumbup:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm still thinking girl - I'd say I'm about 60% confident lol. This is our last baby and I would love to have one of each, but I will be happy either way as long as he/she is healthy :)


----------



## moltal213

I think boy even tho I'm a lil small ..wow as for itchiness I agree itchy even with moisturizer .. Haha .. Itchy n I need to change my bra its startin to dig into my ribs .. Bleh.. Tmi .. Sigh I'm a lil stressedn emotional but hey healthy thoughts healthy baby !!


----------



## OwlBump

I had my 25 week MW appointment yesterday, My Blood pressure was lower than last time (Phew) and the consultant said they aren't worried about it either so they are just keeping me on the Asprin to help keep it stable :) 

Had "+3 Glucose" in my urine sample though so i'm booking in for 2 blood tests with a 2 hour wait (Blood glucose tolerance test) for next Friday (woop-de-do..) I know it would have been done at 28 weeks anyway buuuut i really don't fancy any kind of issues that might put me up to high risk as i'm a low/medium border at the moment 

Got my diary looking pretty full of appointments hah, 2 appointments for the diabetes check, whooping cough vaccine and my next MW app all in 4 the next 3 weeks.

Had my 2 friends leave yesterday; they stayed for 4 days which was lovely :D Though i'm shattered! They threw a mini unofficial baby shower for me; we got so much stuff it was abit over whelming ^^ Feels more real now.


----------



## moltal213

Sound lovely owl my blood pressure was low haha midwife wasn't happy but o well :) lol .. Sounds like u have a crazy week ..wow. Mt diary pretty full too gettin my gender scan next week sometime I'm so happy yay !! Yay lol .. Might not be able to have a natural birth because of cyst hope everyone else well :) have a lovely weekend :)


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies!! I was having internet issues probably due to a virus! I have been so congested!! I have tried saline mist and using a vaporizer. Neither one helped!!! The itchiness has sort of stopped on my belly but moved to my boobs. I will keep you ladies posted if my due date changes. I think I will find out sometime next month!! Will chat later ladies!!


----------



## OwlBump

Hey momwife, i was wondering where you were at! I have the congestion too... Mine started at 9 weeks ish got really bad until 15 weeks, i literally couldn't sleep lying down because of it and nothing but the odd hayfever tablet (i got pretty desperate) helped, thankfully now it much less and will clear 90% if i lay on my left side :D Let us know when you find out about you EDD! 

Molt - I'm looking forward to your scan, that's a bit weird i guess? LOL. I have my next in 11 weeks and i can't wait, i get to find out if a natural birth is on the cards then; MW said its looking good with my measurements soooo fingers crossed


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hey ladies,

Our gender scan is booked! March 5 we find out if we're team :pink: or :blue:

Anyone want to take a guess? :)


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Our gender scan is booked! March 5 we find out if we're team :pink: or :blue:
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess? :)

:O!!! Yaaay! Not too long then x I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say Girl x


----------



## MomWife

Awwwww!!!! Yay!! I will also say girl!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies, we are soooo excited! Feels like we've been waiting forever to find out. Now if only my morning sickness would get better....lol (not holding my breath haha!)


----------



## moltal213

Momwife I hate internet wenbut does that because its mostly wen we need itt grr .. Haven't been congested but heard natura hayfever meds r good but obviously speak to ur doc first hope .. U start feelin better .. :) 

Owl I agree but cyst bak to normal so hopefuly I cn have a water birth yay!! So yay to natural also haha .. Doo as u can see we gona have a lil girl n she's very healthy accordin to scan so me happy .. 

Den Iwas gona say girl thenchanged my mind n thought boy I found out today its the most amazin feelin hehe :)
 



Attached Files:







picmix-2612014-17859.jpeg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OwlBump

Congrats Molt :D What a cutie!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> Momwife I hate internet wenbut does that because its mostly wen we need itt grr .. Haven't been congested but heard natura hayfever meds r good but obviously speak to ur doc first hope .. U start feelin better .. :)
> 
> Owl I agree but cyst bak to normal so hopefuly I cn have a water birth yay!! So yay to natural also haha .. Doo as u can see we gona have a lil girl n she's very healthy accordin to scan so me happy ..
> 
> Den Iwas gona say girl thenchanged my mind n thought boy I found out today its the most amazin feelin hehe :)

Awwww congrats hun <3


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies!!

I went to my primary care Dr. today. She told me that I was dehyrdated and my blood pressure was 145/86. I did not do too wel on the breathing test either. (Asthma) She told me that I would have to take my high blood pressure pills 4 times day, which I do not want to.:growlmad: I am gaining too much weight which I do not understand since I do not eat that much, she said I am on the verge of getting diabetes. I only gained 2 pounds since Feb 3. I do remember she told me if I want to conceive I have to be no more than 130 pounds due to my height, which my weight is way over that now. I will just start to get on my treadmill for 30 minutes daily and see what happens. What do you ladies think? She did a pelvic and she told me that I am 18 weeks today. My Dr. also told me that on Monday I have to give my ob the referral so that I can see a high risk ob-gyn. This sucks. I hope my appt next Monday will go well. You ladies keep your fx for me. I wil not change my ticker until I go to my ob which is next Monday. 

I am glad to know that everyone is doing well.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife - sorry to hear that. Keeping you in my thoughts! Let us know how it goes on Monday.

My gender scan is tomorrow - eeeek I'm so excited! Any last minute guesses? I still think girl, a lot of people on BnB think girl, but a lot of people in my FB group think boy lol


----------



## OwlBump

Oh what alot to be told MomWife ! Fingers crossed things stay smooth for you x I have my diabetes bloods being taken on Friday i forgot to go last week :( Midwife left me a grumpy voicemail about it... bleh x My fingers are certainly crossed tight for you hun xx

Den i'm gonna stick with Girl hah, so exciting! Good luck with finding out :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Oh what alot to be told MomWife ! Fingers crossed things stay smooth for you x I have my diabetes bloods being taken on Friday i forgot to go last week :( Midwife left me a grumpy voicemail about it... bleh x My fingers are certainly crossed tight for you hun xx
> 
> Den i'm gonna stick with Girl hah, so exciting! Good luck with finding out :)

Thanks - I'll update as soon as I find out :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Nothing really to update from our scan other than baby is super active and won't show their package lol. We've booked a private scan for tomorrow afternoon to try and find out the gender again. Here are some pics from our scan today.
 



Attached Files:







BABY_2.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5









BABY_7.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3









BABY_14.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









BABY_17.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









BABY_11.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OwlBump

Awww! Den what a cutie :D Lovely pictures 

Naughty bub not showing off haha, looking forward to hearing from the gender scan


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks Owl :) I'm thinking girl based on our scan yesterday - do you still think it's a girl?


----------



## moltal213

I think boy haha :) my sonograoger wudcatch it she's brilliant lol .. As busy as my baby was she twisted her and eerythin even got a foot pic haha sorry I've been quiet my life is a lil crazy n I'm very emotional nn etc lol :hugs: good luck ladies :)


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> Thanks Owl :) I'm thinking girl based on our scan yesterday - do you still think it's a girl?

Yes i'm still going to say girl, only vaguely based on the skull theory! but i'm not very good at that xD His/Her head seems more rounded than my lil boy.

It's nice that they could get such lovely pictures for you :D My hospital would only allow 2 photos per baby ... I saw all the little footsies and angles though x


----------



## moltal213

I got 16 pictures at my last scan n I paid barely anythin lol .. :) lots of pictures haha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

At our ultrasound place you get a disc for $20 - but this was definitely the most photos I've gotten. I think I only got 5 pictures on my disc when I was pregnant with my son.


----------



## OwlBump

Oh wow! ... I'm jealous ! haha, i paid £8.00 for 2 photos for 12 week scan and they'd only print me one at the 20 week scan which was £4.00 

I really want to have a private scan done to see him again and get lots a pictures but they are abit too expensive for my budget >.<!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am thrilled to announce we are having a little GIRL!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## OwlBump

DenyseGiguere said:


> I am thrilled to announce we are having a little GIRL!!!!!! :happydance:

AWWW!!! Den thats lovely :D! xx


----------



## moltal213

Congrats den I was so wrong lol :) so now 2 girls .. You ladies must let me know if u want me to change ur edd on the front page :) .. I paid R500 which is £ 28 n $41 so ya normally I pay double lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Thanks ladies - we are over the moon! To be able to have one of each is a blessing <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

We picked out a name today!


----------



## MomWife

Awwwww Congrats Den!:flower::hugs: I love the name that you and your oh picked out!!!!!

I go to my 1st high risk ob appt on Monday. The hospital told me that I could be there quite a while.:growlmad: Yesterday I had to go see my Dr. since she said that my white blood count was too high. She said the normal is 10 and mines was at 16. She found out what it was, it was my asthma. My asthma is getting worse now probably since I am pregnant.:growlmad: My Dr. took more blood and to see what all I am allergic to. This pregnancy is sooo much different since my asthma was not bothering me at all when I was pregnant with both of my daughters. I am happy that I getting the care that I need and that I have an appt Monday. I will then find out how far along I really am. 

How is everybody doing today??


----------



## OwlBump

Hey ladies, Keeping busy?

Bit of a long one but here's my update ! :

I had my 28week midwife appointment yesterday, Saw a new lady called Joanne i was abit surprised at first because i wasn't expecting to see someone different but she was lovely and so kind :) 

I got the results from my Glucose tolerance test from Friday which was really good, i had a Fasting blood sugar of 4.0mmol/l(72.07mg/dl) and after the 2 hours and horrible drink it was only 4.1mmol/l(73.8mg/dl) They aren't sure why i still have had +3 glucose in my pee samples this time and last but i did get told that some people just have that when pregnant so not to worry :D

My Blood pressure was its lowest yet which was still high but for me it was good at 80/140 Hehe. 

I had my bloods taken AGAIN! That's 3 times in 6 days my poor arms are bruised up.. testing for anemia and checking blood type again i think, but my iron count is always at the highest end of the scale so no concerns there either

Belly measurements were good i was measuring 30cm 2 weeks ago (i'm abit podgy ) and 32cm yesterday so all is looking great !

Back in again on Monday for my Whooping cough vaccination! Think i might start booking myself a room there as i'm in so often at the moment the receptionist remembers my name ;)

Owlbump signing out! x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Wish I was doing better, but I'm still really sick. I'll be 20 weeks tomorrow, and I've been sick since week 5 so I'm hoping the end is near, but not likely lol. I have a feeling I'm going to be sick the rest of my pregnancy. Otherwise I'm ok, starting to buy stuff for our little girl, so exciting!


----------



## MomWife

Owl I'm sorry that your arms have been getting poked and poked. At least you are receiving great health during your pregnancy. Keep us updated. 
Den I hope you will stop getting sick soon. I will keep my fx for u. 

As for me I will have my ultrasound on the 31st of this month. I seen my midwife for the last time on Monday and she said I was measuring 19 weeks. I will finally see my high risk ob on the 24th. My white blood count was at 16 which was high. My primary care Dr said that it was my asthma. It is trying to come down since I have been using my nebulizer every morning and I use different inhalers. My blood pressure is trying to come down which is good news.


----------



## OwlBump

Sorry to hear about the sickness continuing Den x 

Also sorry to hear about the asthma MomWife, but its good that things seem to be improving now your medications have been changed x are we counting you at or 19 weeks now then? :) x

Molt if you're around hun how you doing? x


----------



## MomWife

Thank you Owl. I will know for sure on the 31st of this month. I will keep you ladies posted on how far along I am. :hugs:


----------



## moltal213

Ello ladies owlbump so happy for ur results !! We haven't had power for 6 days so its been a lil crazy lol .. N I'm dead zonked cos of flu .. N haven't taken off .. Hope u get better den so happy I haven't been nauseau sick hope it goes . Momwife I'm keepin my fingers crossed for u .. 

Mt baby girl in breech position quite a lot bleh I know u can stil have natural birth but they not always willin to .. but she's healthy no worry their so happy I'm just not the healthy one .. Good luck can't believe owl u already 28 weeks wow I'm only 22 lol its crazy how time is flyin !!


----------



## OwlBump

I know! Scary but very exciting stuff, We started doing the nursery alittle yesterday. Cleaned the carpet and washed down the walls, we're not painting as we should be moving to a house before he's 1 so it seems like abit of a waste. 

I really can't believe how fast its going, almost 11 weeks until he's due :O 

I was given information about antenatal classes last week which both me and OH wanted to book in for, but the hospital its at couldn't be more awkward to get to for us ... It's only about 3 miles away but we don't drive and its a 3 bus journey, not sure i fancy riding the bus for 1.5 hours each way to attend a 2 hour class ? Bleh! Need to see what OH thinks.


----------



## moltal213

Its crazy lol already 5 month in lol I wish I cud have a room to decorate but I just might I still need a cot haha wow .. I have so many clothes its not even funny haha .. Bleh .. 

Sounds silly to travel two hours n then pay fir two hours u wud probably also b dead tired .. I shud probably go to classes .. But they not very cheap hope everyone well !!


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!! How are you all doing so far?? 

My Dr appt went ok yesterday. I was just a bit upset since my appt was at 9am and I did not get seen until 10:45!!?? I only spoke to the Dr for about 8 minutes. My blood pressure is ok, but my asthma is not controlled like I should since I always use my resue inhaler. She listened to my heart and told me that I have a heart murmur and wants me to get it checked out since she wants to know if it will cause any problems during labor. I have to do a 24 hr urine so I will start on that Sunday since I have to go back for my ultrasound on Monday!! I will also get my labs done too since I could not do it today since I would have been late to work. I have to schedule an appt with my asthma nurse which it will sometime next month. I just hope when the time comes for me to deliver everything will be ok with me and the baby. I just want to have a healthy baby boy or girl. The baby heartbeat is still strong which is good. The Dr. thought it was going to hard to find the baby heartbeat but she found it instantly!


----------



## MomWife

I hope all of you ladies are doing ok. I had my ultrasound today and I am having a boy!!!! Yay!! I am so excited! DH was doing silly dances after the doctors left. During the ultrasound I forgot to ask them to tell me how far along I am. (pregnancy brain) I asked afterwards and the dr said well they say you are 19 weeks now so I guess you are. Well I guess if the dr thought I was further along by doing the ultrasound I guess he would have said something.:shrug: Well only time will tell I guess! So I will keep my ticker the same and due date. Hopefully I will not go all the way to August 24th sincew that will be like the whole summer!!! Nooooooooo!!! Don't deal with the heat too well. 

I hope my asthma appt goes well this Thursday, I will let you ladies know how that goes. I will also post a pic of ultrasound tomorrow after I come home from work.


----------



## moltal213

Hello momwife and congratulations on a boy so now we r equal 2 girls n 2 boys .. Wow .. 

Momwife with it asthma do u get cracklin or ucant really explain it but a tightness by or underneath ur ribs? .. I'll really srugglin with this o yes n my face of course bleh .. So happy for u and it oh hope den n owl jump doing good !!


----------



## MomWife

Thank you! I'm sooooo happy. Now I can finally buy clothes, car seat, playpen and other things since we know what color to get. 

Yes about the asthma I do have tightness underneath my ribs. Last night it started on the right side and today. Last week out was very bad. I should of known it was from the weather since it is warm now. Too many weather changes. I can't wait until I go to my asthma appt Thursday. Maybe she will switch my inhalers.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

congrats on the boy MomWife!


----------



## moltal213

I'm now wondering if I have slight asthma because I have exactly that n sometimes struggle to breathe I just thought it was because I was sick .. I hope the doctor can u give u somethin I might consider neubuliser let me know how it goes :)


----------



## OwlBump

Congratulations on the Boy MomWife :)


----------



## MomWife

Thank you ladies!!!! Well when I went to see my asthma nurse last Thursday it did not go so well. I failed both breathing tests, and I found out that my lungs are inflamed. She prescribed me Dulera which is an inhaler. I have not got it yet since I am waiting for my insurance since it have to be authorized. :nope::shrug: She told me not to worry since it has a higher doasge of steroid in it. She said it is just going in my lungs and it is better since I will be able to breathe better and the baby will have more oxygen. I have to see her again next month. I have another appointment tomorrow at 7:30 am so they can do an echo of my heart.:nope: They want to make sure that the heart murmur will not cause any problems during labor. I told my OB that I had 2 kids and there was not any problems, she said she just want to be on the safe side since I am older and they can hear the murmur well now. 

How is everything going with you ladies so far?


----------



## moltal213

I have the cracklin still .. But they have never sed anythin about my heart as I go for nst lol .. So sorry I really hope he's just sittin wrong which is causin ur heart to sound the way it is .. 

Owl n den why so busy ?


----------



## MomWife

I hope your asthma is getting better. Keep me updated. My appt went well today. My heart looks normal but an cardiologist is going to look at the scans and I will know when I go to my appt on the 23rd


----------



## MomWife

Here is an ultrsound pic of William! We finally came up with a name!! :flower::winkwink: Have to figure out a middle name. Hubby thinking about about Edward since that is his middle name.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140407_221445.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Doing ok, but very busy! Sorry I haven't checked in lately.
M/S is finally getting better. I actually went 7 days without throwing up!
Gracie is starting to kick lots, and my husband felt 3 kicks for the first time the other night :)
Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## moltal213

We have chosen a name haha kinda happened by mistake lol ... I've been worried that I was leakin amniotic fluid so I went a bought a test at my pharmacy .. Have to wait 12hours lol sigh ... 

Momwife I've been using ventilin .. I hope u r doin better n ur heart is not having problems must be quite scary ... 

Den that's amazin u must get ur oh to listen to baby lie with his ear on ur belly he will really enjoy that .. Yay for 7 days of no Ms .. My nausea comin bak :(


----------



## OwlBump

Hi ladies, sorry for disappearing. I didn't realize how long it had been x How is everyone? 

I'm well but very tired now hah and baby seems to be too! He's turned this week now lays with his bum against my chest but seems to be laying facing my right side so i hope he moves around on his own :) i see the MW on 24th for my 34 week appointment. Then i have my 36 week scan on 7th May


----------



## MomWife

Hello Owl!!! 33 weeks!! Wow time is flying by!! Let me know how your appt goes. I hope he moves around on his own too owl. I see my OB on the 23rd. I switced to a different OB since I only talked to her for about 5 minutes.:wacko: I found out about this OB from my co-worker, she said her daughter loved him. I hope my appt goes well. I will let you ladies know. It matters a lot since I am high risk and I just want to receive the best care. 

I have good news. My job want me to go full-time in August when preschool starts back up from summer break. I would be a full time teacher assistant! But the only thing is that I have to see if I can get maternity leave for 3 months since when I have the baby school will just be starting up. My hubby said that he could work midnights so he can stay at home with the baby while I am at work. I will keep my fx that I can get maternity leave. The teacher really like me she said we will figure something out, as long as I can have you I will deal with having a sub for 3 months! That made me smile. Another thing is that I can be able to pay for my classes so that I can get back into college. I only have 5 classes left and then I will have my Bachelor's in Healthcare Management. FX for me!!!!


----------



## OwlBump

Oh wow that's sounding amazing Momwife :D I hope everything goes to plan for you and that you complete your classes! X

I'll let you know how the midwife goes, I had to miss my 32 week appointment because I was visiting my mum and they had no available appointments that I could make it to in the right time scale due to Easter but I'm looking forward to my 34 week appointment :)

I'm curious to see how I measure this time, I'd got smaller at my 30 week apparently but I'm not convinced the midwife measured right as I didn't know she'd even taken the measurement! Well I guess I'll see at this one :3 haha

Hope you're having a good Easter


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi everyone :)

Sorry I haven't updated either. I'm doing okay, still have m/s blah! hard to believe I'm 25 weeks already...met the OB yesterday, and she wants me to try delivering vaginally vs. another c-section. i'm so nervous!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## MomWife

Hi Den!! Im glad that you are doing ok. :flower: I hope the m/s passes soon!! How do you feel about delivering vaginally? Have you ever thought about delivering vaginally or having another c-section?

I have my ob appt morning, I will let you ladies know how it goes. This lil boy in my tummy is really moving! Everytime he moves I just get a huge smile on my face! Hubby felt him move really good tonight! I am so anxious and excited that we are bringing another bundle of joy in our lives!


----------



## moltal213

Hello den owl and momwife .. You ladies sound well .. Besides m/s den I don't know how u do it lol .. I wud die .. 

Still got cracklin in my chest sigh .. But just left it .. We gona name our baby girl shelly Doreen O'Connell .. Somethin old and new haha .. .. Wow owl 33 weeks I thought baby turned already well me at 28weeks lol .. I mean 27 weeks .. Seein my baby girl on friday !! :wohoo: !! Good luck ladies keep in touch :)


----------



## OwlBump

I had a letter come yesterday from my GP surgery saying they've made me an appointment for me today to see the Phlebotomist "To discuss: Repeat blood test - for iron levels" I'm kinda worried as i don't want to be put on any more pills nor do i really want any more blood taken! My iron levels have always been "really good" when ever i gave blood or had my iron levels checked
It's in 3 hours time so i'll come back this evening to say how it goes :/

Midwife in 4 hours time too so i'll report in on that too hah


----------



## moltal213

I have blood test for gd and other bacteria tomorrow sigh .. I hate blood tests hope it goes well owl !!


----------



## MomWife

Owl, I hope everything goes well for you. 

Moltal, I hate blood tests too! I hope everything comes back normal for you. I have to go in 3 weeks to take the gestational diabetes test. I remember when I had to take that test before. Nasty drink!!!! :nope:

My appt went well yesterday. The baby heartbeat was 154! He was doing plenty of moving when I heard his heartbeat. Awwwww!!!

FX to you ladies that everything comes back normal with you all tests.


----------



## OwlBump

Good luck with the bloods moltal and I'm pleased to hear baby is doing well momwife :) the diabetes test was horrid for me it made me feel sick and abit dizzy but I did have to walk home after which takes half hour :( 

I went to talk to the phlebotomist yesterday and she said they couldn't see my full blood results but my iron levels came back lower than previously and "something else came back higher than it should" but no one could tell me what :S they took more blood so I have to call back in 2weeks

Saw another midwife and she was lovely genuinely felt like she cared which was nice :) baby is doing well , she turned him so he's fully head down now, back/bum on my left side/ top of bump . 

My blood pressure was done 4 times and came back much more elevated the first 2 times but I was nervous because it was this was the first time I'd been with out my OH there, because my BP history and that being higher at first I'm being put on weekly BP and urine checks just to watch out for Preeclampsia. I was assured though that it's more about their policy to keep an eye on it more carefully but it's never been high enough to need need meds or a hospital visit. Next check up is on 29th 

Bump measured 35cms :)

So some ups and some downs I guess but I'm happy with how things are going


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I really wanted to have another c-section. Mostly because we have a 2 year old who I need to find someone to watch, and it would have been easier if we had a date and time set in stone so that was covered. And also my husband is taking 2 weeks vacation when I give birth. If I try and deliver vaginally we won`t know the exact date until I go into labor lol. I`m also petrified of delivering vaginally lol. I don`t deal with pain well. My next appointment is May 22, I`m hoping to ask them if I can just book a c-section instead. 

On May 10 I turn the big 3-0 and we`ve also booked a private 4D ultrasound for that day. This one we pay for (but it`s a birthday present to myself) :) So excited to see our baby girl, haven`t seen her since 18 weeks.


----------



## OwlBump

Awwww Den! That is an amazing present i wish i'd thought of that for my birthday last week but i think 34 weeks was alittle too late to see anything well?

So! My update: I just got home from the Midwife and i gotta say i totally adore this lady that i'm currently seeing she's so friendly and helpful! really makes going a positive experience :) 

Baby position: He's stayed head down! *dance* But she said he doesn't feel engaged at all today; he was 4/5th palpable 5 days ago but hey ho

Mystery blood results: I'm anemic... I'm told normal ranges are 12.1-15.1 and the result from my 28 week bloods was 10.6 and according to the results from last week they are still low but i can't be told how low until i got back to the MW on 9th. She's requested a prescription for iron supplements to be sorted out for me. So more pills to add to the pile hah

Blood pressure: I had a great reading of 120/82 MW did a little victory dance for me Lol, My last visit i had a reading of 152/96 got put on BP watch where i had appointments made twice a week to monitor it but i've been taken off it again now :D my notes " No symptoms of high BP, BP MUCH better today" Which is a miracle


I'm in a pretty good mood :D 

How is everyone?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Doing okay - went for my gestational diabetes test yesterday. Didn't bother me at all. Just waiting on the results.

Gracie is extremely active so a lot of my worries have disappeared. I can't wait for the 10th to see what she looks like!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## OwlBump

Just had the first lot of my new tablets, made me feel very sick

210mg Ferrous fumarate 3 times a day blerg :(


----------



## OwlBump

I see no one returned :( Hah

Well quick update i had my 36 week scan on 7th and baby is well, measured perfectly and i have to go ahead for a vaginal birth (Wooo!.. haha) He's currently 5lbs 13oz approx so they guessed at 7lbs8oz - 8lbs on his due date

Also had my 36+2 Midwife appointment today and we got to hear his heartbeat (146 beats per min) which was lovely, he's now 3-4/5th Palpable.

My Blood pressure was a nice 136/84 :thumbup: so no need to go again next week! No signs of PreEclampsia which was a big risk for me but looks like i stayed clear :happydance: Had my weight checked for the first time since my booking in and I've only gained 12lbs in total so pretty pleased about that too; i don't need to see a consultant about that :winkwink:

Now! Time for my sausage casserole and then this whale is going to take a nap :sleep: Bahahahaha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Not long now, Owl!

I am so excited for our ultrasound tomorrow - I will post a few pics when I get them :)


----------



## OwlBump

Nope! Pretty much on labour watch now! OH is worse than me, every time i sit up in bed or if i get leg cramps etc he thinks all systems are go LOL

Looking forward to seeing your pic den :D


----------



## MomWife

Happy birthday Den!!! Hope you have a wonderful day! Can't wait for the pics!  Owl, men are sooooo funny especially at this time. I bet he is more anxious than you. You are almost there. I just noticed I arm going to be the last one to deliver. I was just looking on the 1st page of our group of our due dates. 

My asthma appt didn't go well on Thursday. My asthma nurse says that my lungs is still inflamed and that she still want me to take the steroid inhaler until my lungs get better. Have to go back in 4 weeks. If my asthma was doing ok I would be going back in 2 months. My allergies are bothering me and now I have a cold. My ob appt is Wednesday and I have to drink that nasty sugary drink. Hopefully my appt goes well. Hope all you ladies have a nice day!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Here's a collage I made of some of my favorite pictures from my birthday scan on Saturday :) Gracie looks so much like her brother already. I can't wait until she's here <3
 



Attached Files:







gracie1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MomWife

Oh wow! I love the scans. She is wonderful!!!! Awww look at her covering up her eye!


----------



## moltal213

Sorry I've been so far away .. Been having a hectic time oh might lose his job n I'm sick lol .. 

Can't believe I'm already 30 weeks also had my 4D scan on the 10th she looks just like her dad lol wow .. The pics r on my journal :) owl cnt believe its like 4 weeks n he's here !! Sorry about the meds I've taken them too food helps u have to eat a lot wen u take them I prefer at night also so I don't feel the nausea .. 
Wow .. So soon ladies n we will b holding our bbies keep good :hugs:


----------



## OwlBump

What gorgeous pictures Den ! x 

Feeling like a pile of poop today :( Got Tonsillitis not fun but hopefully it'll go on its own; the meds have stopped making me feel sick now which is nice to say the least hah.

Had a bit of labor "scare" on Monday, i got crippling lower back aches and pains coupled with really strong braxton hicks that started at 10pm just as i was going to bed.. it was still continuing at 3am but then just stopped as fast as it came on. It's certainly gave me abit of a fright haha. As much as i want him here now turns out i'm fine with waiting alittle longer too LOL 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## MomWife

Owl, I hope you feel better. I knew you glad that the Braxton hicks stopped. It's always good to wait a bit longer to go in labor. I hope I go to the ending of August with no complications. Please keep us updated on how you are doing. You are sooooo close to your due date. 

I caught pink eye. Got it from dh or 1 of my daughters. I woke up this morning and my left eyelid was stuck together. :'( couldn't open up my eye. Had to use a warm washcloth to clean my eye. Went to the Dr and got prescribed some eyedrops. 

Yesterday my OB appt went well. The baby heartbeat it's strong. I'm measuring where I'm supposed to be at. My blood pressure was normal which I am happy about. I took the gd test as well. That drink tastes so nasty! I'm waiting on my results. It should come back normal. June 4th which is my next appt I will have to get the tdap immunization. I don't remember getting with neither of my daughters. The Dr said it's just a precaution do that when the baby is born, he won't develop whooping cough and the other diseases. 

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I've had quite a few braxton hicks this pregnancy in the last few weeks - never had any with my son so I thought for sure I was going into early labor lol. 

Owl - you're not far now! 37 weeks, you're full term! You must be getting so excited.

I'm doing well - morning sickness finally isn't lasting all day and haven't puked in almost a week lol. I'll take what I can get!! Tonight we are leaving to Winnipeg for 5 days (it's about a 16 hour drive). I'm looking forward to getting away. We are going for my husband's grandma's 80th birthday. 

Hope everyone has a great rest of the week and weekend!!


----------



## OwlBump

Hey ladies, an update from me. 

Saw my midwife yesterday, my BP was crazy high so they admitted me to the maternity assessment unit. Stayed there from 2:30pm - 10:45pm. 

Baby is perfectly fine, they had him on the trace monitor for half an hour and his heart rhythm is perfect :) showed no signs on my BP affecting him at all.

My BP dropped and raised a few times and my blood and urine showed a high number of white blood cells so they have sent off a full sample of both to be looked at fully in the lab. but no signs on PreE so that i'm very happy about. Got to call the unit back on monday to get results and possible a prescription for antibiotics. We shall have to wait and see

Next appointment isn't until 40 weeks unless they tell me otherwise in the mean time, if i get another BP reading of 150/100 i need to be readmitted and possibly induced. If no sign of baby then i'm getting a stretch and sweep to get the ball rolling

Hope everyone else has had a quiet and uneventful week :)


----------



## MomWife

Glad to know that baby is going fine. I hope everything goes well with your results. Let us know how everything goes tomorrow. I hope you don't have another bp that high. Hope everything goes all for you and precious baby. You are almost there. 

As for me the heat had been getting to me. I can tell when I haven't been drinking enough water since I get lightheaded. The baby is moving like crazy which I am happy about! Can't believe I'm going to be pregnant the whole summer. Now I can't get comfortable at night trying to go to sleep. 

How is everybody else doing so far?


----------



## OwlBump

Thanks MomWife x I'm calling in a few hours for my results got my fingers crossed everything is ok. 

Can't believe i'm due in 9 days!... woke up with a few mild belly cramps but nothing since so waiting to see if that was anything or not too.

Be sure to try and drink plenty, the heat is a bugger like that x I really feel for you with the pregnancy over the summer but hopefully it won't be too bad for you :) Lovely to know you have an active baby hehe i love feeling my little guy wriggle around 

So ladies?! How are the bumps coming along? Not seen many pictures hah :)

In case its my last hese are my 38+5 pics

Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/jgrzaf.jpg https://i62.tinypic.com/2l9tp1c.jpg

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Here's my bump comparison from 20 to 30 weeks - I turned 30 weeks on Saturday :)

I've still only gained like 5 pounds lol. A lot less compared to when I was pregnant with my son, I gained around 35. 

Had our check up this morning and baby is doing great, though I almost failed my diabetes test - I was pretty close to being diabetic, but luckily I came just under the line!

Hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







bumpcomparison.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moltal213

Hello ladies wow owl I can see he's really dropped wow I'm sure he's comin soon .. 

My lil girl prob comin early as I've dropped not a lot but she's dropped n was turned at 28 weeks .. 

Oh did lose his job .. N now the new ppl interviewin him don't want him takin off so ok doin labour n etc without him :( but I'd rather him have a job n not come then have no money n can't survive etc .. 

Doin ok nausea is startin bleh .. N she's very busy .. Been gettin hectic Braxton hics .. They wake me up they shake my body so much but no pain so that's good :) 

Glad everyone well so sorry I haven't been in touch :( .. Will try more


----------



## OwlBump

Don't worry Molt, sounds like you've had a lot going on x Glad to here you and baby are ok :)

I called for my results and the full result hadn't come back but the basic result said nothing bad seemed to be going on, I think they will call me if there's anything wrong. 

Really keen to get baby here now, so tired and restless. Got a sweep booked in for 8 days time if nothing has happened


----------



## moltal213

Yip a lot of bad things at once :( 

Glad to hear that nothin bad yet hope it continues .. :) I'm sure I want my baby to stick as long as possible haha .. I want her to bake nicely :) mmm 

Glad u well he will b here in even surprised u on bnb u go girl !!


----------



## MomWife

Moltal everything will be ok. Nice to hear from you! Keep us updated on everything! :hugs:

Den, I love your pics!! You are almost there. The good news is that you didn't fail the diabetes test! Yay!!:hugs::flower:

Owl, I am glad to know that part of your results came back normal. Keeping my fx that everything is fine. :hugs::hugs:

Seems like I will be the last to have my son in this group! I have been experiencing heartburn everyday. No matter what I eat I have heartburn. It gets frustrating daily. I go see my ob next Wednesday. I hope it goes well. My DD's and my husband will go to my appointment. I think my DD's will be amazed to hear the baby heartbeat!! 

I have been kind of down since yesterday since my last day at my job was last Thursday since it is summer break. When I was going to pick up my oldest daughter from school, the principal said that he had to speak with me about the position that they offered me. I talked with him and the pre school teacher that I worked with and they told me that they could not give me the job since they wouldn't be able to find a substitute teacher for the 3 months that I would be on maternity leave since school start back on August 13th. I wanted to cry. I was so hurt about this. The pre school teacher said she really did want me to be her assistant but with 24 kids she couldn't do it all by herself. (A few weeks ago, she told me that if she could not get a sub, she would be by herself for those 3 months, and it would be hard on her but she would do it since she said she like me and how the kids became attached to me. I don't understand, why they told me that the position is mines and I can get maternity leave and everything else. They know I am pregnant, they know my due date. I think it would have been better off for them to not say anything at all to me. DH said that he thinks this happened for a reason since I can finish school (5 classes left) and I can work in the healthcare field. (which is my dream career) I will tell you wonderful girls the truth: I cried when I got home and when I told my husband last night. He said don't worry about it everything will be fine. Sorry for the long rant!!


----------



## moltal213

So sorry momwife its so weird how bad things happen at once .. I'm sure they not allowed to do that especially if they sed yes to u ... That's really not nice .. Bleh .. u never know momwife someone cud go over their due date .. .

I'm probably not goin to ave OH with me .. N mom givin me problems so I don't ave a birthin partner yay !! More stress !! 

:hugs:


----------



## OwlBump

Just thought i'd stop by and see how everyone is? X

Sooo! It's June 4th and i still have no baby! Lol... I've got a stretch and sweep booked in for 6 hours time so hopefully if that can be done we might have him here in the next 48 hours or so, exciting.

Really hoping that my BP is 'normal' or i'm going back to the maternity assessment unit after the MW (according to my MAU notes) got my fingers crossed but i'm not going to walk there today (that takes half hour uphill) so maybe i'll be lower if i bus it? 

Aaahhh i dunno, i will update after todays goings on


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Ooooh Owl hard to believe how fast time has flown by! Let us know how you're doing.

Finally I can say most of my morning sickness and nausea is gone - but now I'm sooo uncomfortable and sore. The joys of pregnancy lol! Hard to believe I'll be 32 weeks on Saturday. Time is just flying by. My husband leaves for training for 2 weeks on Sunday, so by the time he gets back home we'll be in the home stretch! I'm also starting my maternity leave at the end of June, I'm so looking forward to that.

How's everyone else?


----------



## OwlBump

Glad to here its finally gone Den :D Not long at all! 

I had my sweep done, i'm already 3cm dilated and my cervix low and is now only 1cm long. They seemed very happy with everything, the sweep was fast and painless (i was abit worried) The MW was hopeful that it will work because of how easy it was to do if not i have a home visit on Friday to have my BP done again and then they are happy to try another sweep from friday :) 

I'm sooo happy feels like things are finally starting :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Wow 3cm already! With my son I hadn't dialated at all after my water broke (5 days overdue). I went from 0 to 4cm from High River to Calgary (about 45 minute drive) lol. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## moltal213

Owl I seriously thought I wud see it msg sayin u were holdin ur baby boy I can't believe u waiting till friday .. I thought once dilated that meant action.. Obviously not ... Haha wow u go I hope he comes soon u must be so excited to see him !! 

Den I'm glad all goin well the mornin sickness hasn't left u how horrible my nausea comin bak but at least its 10minutes n gone .. Hope u doin good I can't believe I'm only 2 weeks ahead of u .. Duh only realised now .. Keep well everyone!! 

Ps owl i'll keep u in my thoughts !!


----------



## MomWife

Owl, that's great 3 cm!! Hopefully it won't be too long now!! Please keep us updated!!!

Den, glad to know that your getting better with the nausea and morning sickness! You don't have too much longer too go! I know you cannot wait until your maternity leave! 

Moltal, I hope everything works out fine with you that somebody will be there as your birthing partner. Keeping my fx for you.:hugs::hugs:

Have not been on here in a while since I was a bit depressed about the job. The pre k teacher that I was working for sent me an email message stating that she would still like me to fill out an application since she think that they MIGHT find a sub for me until the 3 months are up and then I will be able to go back. I don't know, but I will try. :shrug::shrug:

I went to my ob today and I am measuring at 29 weeks which is great! I will have another ultrasound in 2 weeks with my appt. After that I will have ultrasounds every week. Which is good since I can see him all the time and make sure that he is doing ok.


----------



## OwlBump

Just another quick update, saw the Midwife at a home visit today, BP was up but not enough to be sent in about it. lost my plug last night/this morning but so far not much going on, BH's have got stronger but no pain at all and not enough to stop me doing anything. 

Got a midwife appointment at a hospital not local to me on Sunday to see the MW i saw today again, everywhere local is booked up. 

Hoping to have had him by then but they said they might be able to induce me if i've not because if my MW's words "theres no point keeping him in now! He's all set!"


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Owl, sending you lots of good vibes that you have your little boy here soon!


----------



## moltal213

Momwife ur company sounds very confusin .. I think fillin it in just in case wud b a good idea but obviously don't get ur hopes up as they have let u down ... :hugs: .. Glad everything goin well baby wise!! 

Owl still no baby .. I agree with ur midwife he's over cooked now n definitely needs to come out :) .. I hope they help u along u must b sooo tired shame man .. 

Den I hope u doing good :) 

As 4 me -i had NY baby shower was amazin .. I can't believe my Shelley cud b here in like 2 weeks (gynae's thoughts) haha wow .. Time has flown !


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm doing okay - hubby left this morning for 2 weeks of training in New York. I cried like a baby I'm not going to lie. So thankful I have my son here to help me through. Luckily when he gets home I'll be set to go on maternity leave so that's exciting.

How's everyone else?


----------



## OwlBump

Glad to hear everyones ok, Sorry to hear that was upsetting Den he'll be home before you know it x My OH used to work as a Live-in-carer and would be away for weeks or months at a time so i know how hard that is, not sure i'd cope now. Stay strong :) x

Still no baby hear, saw a MW at the hospital for today appointment. i had another BP and urine check today which were good and got another sweep done. This MW she really went for it... i thought she was about to pull him out with the way it was so painful this time. She said theres no progression and would debate the 3cm the other MW said and put it more as 2-3cm today.
more waiting for me x

Keep the updates coming ladies :) x


----------



## moltal213

My goodness owl I can't believe you still waiting .. How scary . Lol mw can b painful .. They really don't know how tortu b gentle thnkgoodness the only internals I had was at 5 weeks lol ... 

Den so sorry about ur oh must b hard. Wow .. I cudnt live a day without mine but any ways that's no longer happenin .. 

Looks like I'm goin to b a semi single mom boyfriend ni have split up ... I have had no sleep for a day lol 24hours ... Hope she's ok ..


----------



## OwlBump

Oh Molt :( I don't know what to say x Are you ok? xxx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Molt, I am so sorry to hear that! How are you doing? Sending big hugs your way!

Owl, sorry to hear you're not progressing yet, but I'm sure things will get moving soon. My son was born 5 days overdue so they def. come when they're ready lol!

We had a nice afternoon swimming and had lunch with a friend of mine and her young daughter. My son had so much fun and is now having a nap. Think I'll crack open a non-alcoholic beer and relax a little.


----------



## OwlBump

Hi ladies, Just an update! Baby Joshua arrived into the world at 4:02am on 11th June x

Turned out that it was labour i was feeling and oh wow was that an experience.

Mild cramps started at 6pm lasting 10seconds every 45-30 minutes ish. 
10pm my back waters broke. contractions instantly jumped up to every 5-10 lasting 30-60 seconds.
10:30pm called the hospital and got sent in.
11pm had an internal done still 3 cm (had been since EDD) front waters got broken
11:30pm moved to delivery suite started on gas and air
1:30am was given pethedin 
2:30am demanded an epidural, got another internal " Oh i can see his head no time for one!"
3am started actively pushing and he was born at 4:02am :)

He's now 4 days old X


----------



## MomWife

Owl congrats on baby Joshua! That is the same name as my husband and hubby want the baby to have his name. I arm happy for you! I know you ate glad this is over and you finally get to hold him in your arms. How much did he weigh if you don't mind me asking


----------



## moltal213

Congratulations owl .. Wow 11th of june he really enjoyed mommy's warm uterus :) aw Joshua is.an amazin name I wonder who is going to be next :) .. Sounds like ur birth was a smooth one yay so excited !! :wohoo: .. 

I'm ok .. I'm tryin to fix things even tho he shud be feel like there is someone else cos he even forgets im on the fone lol anyways .. I'm quite sore n shelley is semi busy .. Owl whats the difference between bak n front waters I had no idea there was such a thing


----------



## OwlBump

He was 7lbs 13oz :)

If I remember correctly what was said it is the same sack but the front is over the head and can stay intact. If the front goes it's preferred but if the back goes only like mine the head can't progress downwards properly until the front is broken or goes

Not sure if that makes sense


----------



## MomWife

Moltal, glad to know that you are doing ok. I hope everything works out for you. :hugs:

Owl, Wow 7lbs 13 oz awwwwwww!!! That's great!!! Are you going to breastfeed or formula feed? :flower::hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats Owl!! What a beautiful name. So happy for you!

How's everyone else?

I'm doing good - my husband will be home in 4 days, I can't wait, I've missed him so much. We also have a date for Gracie's arrival - Csection booked for July 25! :happydance:


----------



## OwlBump

I'm breast feeding, combining abit of expressed milk from a bottle to let OH help with the feeds. It was a life saver a few days ago as Josh seemed to like gumming my nipples hard... Brought me to tear a few times but he's stopped now thankfully

I hope everyone is well


----------



## moltal213

Thanks momwife :hugs: ... 

Owl I seriously just thought if waters broke n wam ban labour lol I know so lil haha I mean I had no idea about the plancenta untill I was 12 weeks lol :rofl: .. 

Den omg .. Gracie might be here before shelley if she wants to stay put .. Sounds like amazing news!! Seein gynae on thursday so we shall c what shelley's plans are lol


----------



## OwlBump

Haha I thought the same but when they examined me and said she would break my waters I was like "are you telling me I've been peeing myself for the past hour?!?" Haha

Amazing really, was totally surprised lol

Sooo! I wonder who's next!?


----------



## MomWife

Owl, that is great that you are breastfeeding. I am going to breastfeed this time and stick with it longer than 1 week! LOL! I have to research everything about breastfeeding so that I can do it longer this time. Wow!! I laughed so hard about peeing on yourself!! Well you didn't know. The things we go through while trying to deliver a baby. How often do you feed him every 2 hrs? Sorry if I keep asking bunch of questions.

You are welcome Moltal:flower:

Den, yay July 25th!!!!!! That is great that your husband will be home soon. :hugs:

I know I am going to be the last to have my baby!! I have my appt tomorrow and I will also have my scan as well. So 2 appts in one day but at the same hospital. Well I better get used to getting scans every week starting July 2nd! At least I can see him every week. LOL!! This heat is really bothering me. I have my DD's playing on the porch with their toys. I already warned them that they was going to be mad at me since I was not going to the playground but their dad will take them on the weekends. They understand, they just want to be around me. I'm wondering how they are going to act when their baby brother is here. :shrug:


----------



## OwlBump

Can't believe DS is 1 week old already

Awww I'm sure they will adjust to your new little one MomWife, even though they might be alittle displeased at first :) x I really do feel for you in the heat, it never really got all that hot here but i couldn't stand any temperature above freezing point hah. 
As for the feeds they are every 2-3 hours usually, now and again he'll decide that the hour or less since his last feed was long enough and shout out for more ha.
I'd certainly say try it again, i was on the verge of giving up with the breastfeeding on day 4, DS wanted to feed hourly all night and all that day so i was pretty exhausted, cried about it a few times but my OH was pretty understanding :) It got easier from day 5 for sure, must have been to do with my milk coming in properly.

Den It's great to hear that your DH is home soon :D I bet you can't wait! x

Molt looking forward to your update tomorrow!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Owl - what a cute little guy! I love the name btw :)

And yes, I am really looking forward to hubby being home. Just over 48 hours to go! :)


----------



## moltal213

my lil girl is engaged lol that cud mean anything from 6 days - 3 weeks n lovely pelvic pain .. Can't believe she's already 2.7kgs .. Wow . I have a weird feeling I'm next n quite soon been getting feelings I've never felt its quite nerve biting aha !! Keep well :hugs: ..


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> my lil girl is engaged lol that cud mean anything from 6 days - 3 weeks n lovely pelvic pain .. Can't believe she's already 2.7kgs .. Wow . I have a weird feeling I'm next n quite soon been getting feelings I've never felt its quite nerve biting aha !! Keep well :hugs: ..

So exciting!! Keep us updated


----------



## MomWife

Moltal, that is great!! Soon enough she will be here soon. :flower:

Owl and Den how are you all doing??

I am getting very uncomfortable. Can not get into a position where I can go to sleep. I am just sooooo tired most of the time now. Have no energy.

My appt & scan on Wednesday went well. No issues which I am happy about except my blood pressure was a little high. I will go to my next appt next wednesday and another scan to make sure he is growing and doing well. Well now on to my weekly visits with my ob and the scans. I hope I can get all of them on the same day. The Dr said that he think that he might weigh 7lbs at birth. I guess that is not too bad since I was hoping for 6. Have any of you received the tdap vaccine? DH don't want me to get it until after I have the baby. He said both of our DD's was fine without it. My ob keep asking me to get it but I told him that I am getting it after I deliver the baby. By the way he is head down now. I hope he stays that way.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm doing good - 3 more days at the office then I'm officially on maternity leave! :happydance: our c-section date is just over a month away - I can't believe how fast time is going! Gracie is very active and I swear is trying to find a way to get out lol.


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies! It's been quiet here lately. I hope everyone is doing fine.

Last Wednesday I went to my ob appt and had my scan. My ob appt went well but the Dr who like over the scans said that the amniotic fluid was at the end of being normal but it is still normal whatever that means. I have been drinking plenty of water hoping that will help. I go this Wednesday to have another bpp (biophysical profile) I have one every Wednesday until I deliver. My baby boy is still very active which is a great thing. I want to go all the the way to full term between 37-40 weeks, don't want to have him sooner. I'm not going to worry since my ob said that my fluid is normal. I will let you ladies know how my appt goes on Wednesday.


----------



## OwlBump

Hi ladies :) Sorry for the lack of messages i've had my hands full with our little monster.

Glad to hear all is going well for you MomWife, keep the updates flowing xx 

I can't believe how many midwife and health visits you get after having a baby, they've been to my house a good 6-7 times since coming home hah..

Had Joshua weighed early last week by the Health visitor and she was shocked at my little porker lol, he was 8lbs 13oz, complimented his heathy feeding xD. off to the baby clinic tomorrow as he has had abit of a funny rash since friday but it comes and goes and isn't bothering him.. Excited to see how much he's gained since his last weigh in! Lol. 

Switched from breast feeding to expressing to bottle and the odd formula feed and he's so demanding at times i was struggling abit.. His feeding has doubled in a week, not sure if that's normal but just feeding him what he asks for obviously, he was on 2-2.5oz every 2-3 hours and now takes 4-4.5oz every 2 hours though on occasion longer :shrug:


I hope everyones well xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm doing well - enjoying maternity leave but getting very uncomfortable. 18 more days until our c-section!


----------



## MomWife

Owl, that's good that he is gaining weight! How long have you been trying the formula? Do you get a chance to freeze your breast milk? I know breast milk does not stay good that long in the fridge. When you was in the hospital, what things did you pack in your bag for your short hospital stay? 

Den, time is going so fast! I know you can't wait to see your beautiful baby girl. I'm glad that you are doing well. I hope you don't be uncomfortable too long.

Moltal, how are you doing???


----------



## moltal213

My birth story on my journal :) let's just say I had an unplanned c section due to sod complications she arrived 11 July 2014 .. 3.65kgs


----------



## DenyseGiguere

moltal213 said:


> My birth story on my journal :) let's just say I had an unplanned c section due to sod complications she arrived 11 July 2014 .. 3.65kgs

Oh congratulations honey!!!! Going to go read it now :) How are you doing?

13 days until our c-section! Eeeeek I'm getting nervous!


----------



## OwlBump

MomWife said:


> Owl, that's good that he is gaining weight! How long have you been trying the formula? Do you get a chance to freeze your breast milk? I know breast milk does not stay good that long in the fridge. When you was in the hospital, what things did you pack in your bag for your short hospital stay?

At 2 weeks i started one sometimes 2 formula a day, usually given by my OH at night so i could get some sleep. We've actually had to come off breast feeding now due to my GP's advice as my iron levels hit rock bottom again which was making me sick and i couldn't take supplements and breast feed him because of how high the dose is :( They think it might of been harmful to him if i had and i can't bare the though of risking it :cry: I feel pretty bad about this, kinda like ive let him down but i did until the day he turned 1 month before starting my pills.

I never had chance to freeze any though because my little man was so greedy! I was told if its stored in a sealed sterile container its good for upto 5 days in the back of the fridge x

Here's a list of what i packed for me:
3 tops (lucky as i got pee'd and pooped on twice!)
2 pairs of bottoms
a comfy pair of PJ bottoms and one of my OH's shirts to breast feed in with ease
4 pairs of socks
4 pairs of big knickers
wash kit and hair brush/hair ties
lip balm
2 washable breast pads (awful and leaked)
a pack of Lansinoh breast pads (bought them in hospital and LOVED them)
2 packs of maternity pads (used the massive hospital ones until i was home as they were better)
Phone, charger
camera and spare batteries
high sugar hard sweets (good job too as i was exhausted)
and my pills

I had a separate bag for Josh, let me know if you wanna know that one too x

Molt! Congratulations on your little one xxxx Sorry to hear about the birth but i'm sure you're loving having her now xxx


----------



## MomWife

Congrats moltal! Will be reading your journal.I hope you and the precious baby girl are doing ok


----------



## MomWife

Owl, I'm sorry that you are not breastfeeding anymore, but at least you did breastfeed him. I dint think you let him down. You did the best that you could have done. Lots of hugs to you.
If you don't mind telling me what you packed for the baby,I would like to know. You packed your things pretty well.

Me and DH finally came to the decision of giving the baby his name: Joshua Edward. First it was going to be Joshua William but we changed our minds since this our 1st boy.

I'm starting packing my bag now. Thank you for telling me what you packed, it really helped! 

I'm at my weekly ultrasound appt now. After this I will see my ob. Will let you lovely ladies know how both of the appts went.


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies! Just giving you an update on my appts from Wednesday. The scan went well, he is moving fine and breathing normal, and also my amnoitic fluid is up this time which I am happy about. My ob appt went well also. I had to get the group B streptococcus test. Hopefully I will pass it since I never had it before. I will find out in a couple of days about my results.

I hope all you ladies are doing great!!:hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

6 days until our c-section, and I'm really starting to get nervous! I've been having on and off period like cramps for 3 or 4 days, and I'm really praying I don't go into labor before Friday!

How's everyone else?


----------



## MomWife

I hope everybody is doing OK so far. I'm so scared ladies! This past Saturday I was eating something soft (can't remember what it's called, pregnancy brain) but I guess the crust was hard and the inside was soft with melted cheese and chicken. When I was chewing on it I bit down and I felt something really hard. Looked in the mirror and couldn't see anything but my tooth was hurting. So yesterday I seen a crack in my tooth!!!!!!!!!! The right side of the tooth is loose. I'm at the dentist now and they told me that they have to pull it. I had to go in same hospital to my ob to get a letter stating the things that I can for pain. I'm so scared ladies


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> I hope everybody is doing OK so far. I'm so scared ladies! This past Saturday I was eating something soft (can't remember what it's called, pregnancy brain) but I guess the crust was hard and the inside was soft with melted cheese and chicken. When I was chewing on it I bit down and I felt something really hard. Looked in the mirror and couldn't see anything but my tooth was hurting. So yesterday I seen a crack in my tooth!!!!!!!!!! The right side of the tooth is loose. I'm at the dentist now and they told me that they have to pull it. I had to go in same hospital to my ob to get a letter stating the things that I can for pain. I'm so scared ladies

Aw hun I'm sorry to hear that! Hope your tooth feels better soon.

3 days until our scheduled c-section, I can't believe it. Arghhhh I'm getting so nervous!


----------



## OwlBump

Hey ladies, I have returned. 6 weeks old!!!

Been abit of a busy bee it, we took josh on his first proper outing, 3 hour train to my mums for 4 days. It was lovely! Everyone was so excited as until now none of my family or friends had seen more than photos. Braved eating out in a restaurant with my friends and that was good until sitting still for 2 hours got a bit much but we were on dessert by then :) 
We had our first smiles 3 days ago and it's adorable!! He'll grin at getting his bum changed lol and while splashing in baths too.

Feeding has settled down now along with sleeping , josh has 5oz every 4 hours at night , 2-3 hours in the day. Along with that we're getting about 4 hours sleep at a time from 2am until 10am which is heavenly x

Health visitor didn't turn up to weigh josh on Monday so I had to reschedule my 6 week app as they want him weighed before I go >.< annoying but I'll visit the baby clinic with him on Tuesday for a weigh in

Momwife sorry to hear about the tooth! Pesky things when they aren't behaving x hope it's feeling better for you soon x how did the strep b results turn out? 

Den can't believe how fast it's come around! I'm looking forward to hearing about your little one x

Molt I hops you and you baby girl are doing well, hope she's not keeping you too tired x


----------



## moltal213

Quick update while shelly is sleeping .. Trying to get her in some type of routine. I'm so tired.. I have no time for myself let alone baby and bump .. Once my oh finds job n we have some type of routine .. Keep well ladies . 

Happy 6 weeks josh !


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Gracie arrived by c-section as scheduled on July 25 at 9:46 am weighing 7 pounds 15 oz :) We just got home today and she's doing amazing!
 



Attached Files:







gracie1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









gracie2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1









mommydaddygracie1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1









mommygracie1.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 1









noahgracie1.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OwlBump

Awwww congratulations !!!! She's cute as can be x


----------



## moltal213

Congratulations den. She is beautiful!! Aw reminds me of wen my lil girl arrived. I'm sure u going to be busy with 2 lil ones.. 

So far so good. Touch wood lol .. Shelly gets bathed at 5 then sleeps from then till 9 then she sleeps until 3 lol n then sleeps till 8 so far I get sleep !! Hope everyone well. Its probably going to b quiet. Lol momwife just know u in mythoughts I haven't forgotten about anyone. Life just busy haha!


----------



## OwlBump

Blimey molt! what a good sleeper you have!! at 3 weeks Josh was barely sleeping 3 hours at night.

I've had to change over formulas as of yesterday, wednesday night was awful poor LO was so gassy and we couldn't move some of it. Wewere stringly considering seeking medical help after he'd stayed awake almost 10 hours crying his lil heart out :( It was 6am when he finally shifted it and literally slept instantly. 

He's now on Aptimil comfort milk and were adding Colief drops and he's alot less gassy and far happier. we had a 6 hour sleep from 2am-8am then 8:30 until i woke him at 11 to go shopping and he stiill slept whilst out until 1! 

I think the milk change has helped us turn a corner :) And we are all happier for it.

Got Joshy seen and had his 6 week check done all is well all bar abit of cradle cap and abit of possible eczema on his forehead but i cant actually see it so i'm puzzled Lol

Weight: 5.24kg (11lbs 8oz) 50th centile
Height : 61cm 98th centile
Head circ: 39cm 75th centile 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## MomWife

Congrats Den!!! She is beautiful!!!

Ladies, I had my tooth removed.:growlmad::growlmad: I am not too happy about it. I did not have a choice since it was cracked and it was infected. The dentist said that if I did not get it removed that the infection would have went to the baby. I went last Thursday to get it removed. The good thing is that no one can not see the gap since it is on the upper left side of my mouth. My mouth is not hurting me anymore which is great but I will always miss my tooth.:growlmad::cry:

All of my scans have been great so far. My last scan this past Wednesday included a growth scan. The Dr. told me that he weighs 6lbs now and just might weight 7-7 1/2lbs by the time August 24 comes around. (Now I know that he will be bigger than my 2 daughters) I cannot get any sleep. I have black circles around my eyes. I cannot wait until I can sleep on my back and my stomach again. I don't think I will make it August 24th since I have more pressure and I am having lots of braxton hicks contractions. When it is time for me I hope I do okay. I hope all you wonderful new mommies are doing well with the beautiful & handsome babies!


----------



## OwlBump

Sorry to hear about your tooth MomWife! It's great that baby is well though. Not long to go!!

Thought i'd ask but if any of you ladies use facebook and want to add me heres mine https://www.facebook.com/Kerri.smith92 x

Some smiles for you! 

https://i60.tinypic.com/bi7b06.jpghttps://i58.tinypic.com/fwubde.jpg

Have a nice day! :D xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

OwlBump said:


> Sorry to hear about your tooth MomWife! It's great that baby is well though. Not long to go!!
> 
> Thought i'd ask but if any of you ladies use facebook and want to add me heres mine https://www.facebook.com/Kerri.smith92 x
> 
> Some smiles for you!
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/bi7b06.jpghttps://i58.tinypic.com/fwubde.jpg
> 
> Have a nice day! :D xx

Just sent you a friend request on facebook :)

Your son is super cute!


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies! Both ob appt and scan appt went well. My Dr wants to induce me on August 17th @ 7:30am. I am nervous. This will be my 3rd induction. My asthma is giving me a bit of a problem now.. Blood pressure is normal which I am happy about. I had both of my daughters a week before their due date. Would be nice if he came on his own. I hope all you lovely ladies are doing OK with them precious babies!


----------



## moltal213

Momwife I hope ur asthma gets better! Time has just flown I'm sure u can't wait tic ur lil man!! Its soon just two more weeks n he's here. I wish I cud have been induced but my body refused lol. 

Owl I added u on facebooka josh is so cute awww I love the photos of him! That's one place I'm definitely more at! 

Den hope u n gracie r doing well :) 

A4m - can't believe shelly is a month on monday n she was 4 weeks Friday. Sigh I literally have a month left with my hulagan :( really don't want to leave her so quickly but unfortunately life has to carry on..


----------



## MomWife

My asthma is better which I am happy about. :winkwink:

I went to my scan and my Dr appt today. Asthma is okay, blood pressure was a bit high (146/86 but she took it manually and it was lower. (135/80) Dr. checked my cervix and said that I am only 1 centimeter dilated and 0 effaced :( He wanted to induce me this Friday if I was dilated more. Well, I think Sunday is still good since it gives me some time to get ready. We have everything we need for the baby except washcloths for the baby, which is not really needed. I am getting nervous ladies!!! The baby will be here in a few days. My hubby want to keep the baby name Joshua since he will be the first born. The name is Joshua Edward Jr. Hubby so proud of that!! LOL!!

The Preschool teacher that I used to work with sent me an E-mail saying that she apologize that the job didn't work out, and had the nerve to tell me about the same position that I was doing will become available soon for 2 hrs a day and hopefully I would be interested. Are you kidding me??!! I told her no I would not be interested in working 2 hrs a day that I wanted the Assistant position. I don't think they wanted me for the position. Well at least I have recent job experience that I can put on my resume. I am not angry anymore at what they did to me, they was just using me and now I realize that.

I hope all you ladies are doing wonderful!:flower::winkwink:


----------



## moltal213

That's good momwife !! :) 

Well at least something happening n it sounds good I'm sure Joshua goin to b here soon! I hope ur blood pressure stays down .

That job definitely sounds like they using you. I'm glad u said no as it sounds like they very disorganized


----------



## MomWife

quick update from me. I went to the hospital on Sunday at 735 am. Everything got started at 830. The nurse said that I was already having contractions which I did not feel them. Was in labor from 10 am to 5 pm. Had an healthy baby boy weighing 7lbs 12 oz and 21 inches.

Lost plenty of blood during delivery. Had pitocin to have stronger contractions. The nurse kept coming in turning the pitocin up like every 20 mins. I did not have an epidural until I was having very strong contractions. At 8 centimeters I just had to get the epidural. I could not take it any more. I almost made it again having a third child unmedicated. I wished that nurse did not keep turning up the pitocin, then i would of had him natural. I pushed at least 30 times. The good thing is that I did not tear which is great! I'm happy that all of this is over! His name is still the same Joshua Edward! I will post a pic sometime next week. DH and my sister was there with me. I kept grabbing my sister every time a contraction came! Dh was rubbing my thighs and I kept telling him to rub my legs not my thighs. My sister was laughing at him. Then he said I'm not going to get anything right. Poor dh!

I'm just focusing on getting better and just laying around. Found out today by my health insurance nurse that I have to take it easy since I passed a huge TMI blood clot. If I continue to pass another blood clot I have to call my ob. Hopefully I won't. I hope all you ladies are doing great!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> quick update from me. I went to the hospital on Sunday at 735 am. Everything got started at 830. The nurse said that I was already having contractions which I did not feel them. Was in labor from 10 am to 5 pm. Had an healthy baby boy weighing 7lbs 12 oz and 21 inches.
> 
> Lost plenty of blood during delivery. Had pitocin to have stronger contractions. The nurse kept coming in turning the pitocin up like every 20 mins. I did not have an epidural until I was having very strong contractions. At 8 centimeters I just had to get the epidural. I could not take it any more. I almost made it again having a third child unmedicated. I wished that nurse did not keep turning up the pitocin, then i would of had him natural. I pushed at least 30 times. The good thing is that I did not tear which is great! I'm happy that all of this is over! His name is still the same Joshua Edward! I will post a pic sometime next week. DH and my sister was there with me. I kept grabbing my sister every time a contraction came! Dh was rubbing my thighs and I kept telling him to rub my legs not my thighs. My sister was laughing at him. Then he said I'm not going to get anything right. Poor dh!
> 
> I'm just focusing on getting better and just laying around. Found out today by my health insurance nurse that I have to take it easy since I passed a huge TMI blood clot. If I continue to pass another blood clot I have to call my ob. Hopefully I won't. I hope all you ladies are doing great!

Congrats!! Take it easy and relax, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## OwlBump

Awww!!! Congratulations :D I cabt wait for pictures xx take it easy x

Quick update: Had Joshy weighed on Wednesday, 13lbs! X


----------



## moltal213

Been quite rough for me. Been in hospital with shelly can't continue breast feeding as I don't have enough nutrients for her. Trying to give her both just so exhausted. Congrats momwife I hope all is goin well! N sorry about the lost of blood know how scary it can b lots of luck !! Welcome joshua!


----------



## MomWife

Hello Ladies!! Here is a few pics of Joshua!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140818_191725.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20140818_082059.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DenyseGiguere

MomWife said:


> Hello Ladies!! Here is a few pics of Joshua!!!

He's a cutie!


----------



## OwlBump

Very cute :)

I second the blood lose, I lost more than expected during birth and with loosing large clots after. V scary indeed xx


----------

